# Jake's High-Clarity Shrimp Cubes



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Got suckered in by a sale and picked up two 20cm high-clarity cubes from AquaTop.

A teaser:


















(No, they won't be placed on particle board - don't worry)

Clarity is terrific. Definitely worth the price. If you're on the fence about one of these AquaTop tanks? Don't hesitate to make the purchase.

Not sure what's in store beyond adding a black background to each, using Aquasoil, Red Sea Nano filters and random chunks of driftwood.

Have two spare 13w Fluval fixtures but would prefer to go the LED route. 

Plants? No clue. Have tons of moss. Maybe just moss on driftwood.

Plan to house various Caridina. Or maybe I won't and will pump CO2 and grow things like S. repens and UG? We'll see what plays out. Just need to go through my hardscape supply to see what looks best. That'll determine plants and whether or not these cubes house sensitive shrimp.

At the very least, they'll house Neos.


----------



## daitran89 (Jan 13, 2012)

*Jake's 20cm High-Clarity Shrimp Cubes*

Nice ^^


----------



## Alaskan Fishface (Feb 16, 2013)

Makes me wish I had more room.


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Dec 9, 2012)

Nice! Those will make awesome little shrimp tanks!


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

Looking really nice. Can't wait to see them all set up.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Now, all I need to do is find a few hours for planning and tooling around with driftwood and such.

Part of me wants to order a bunch of Anubias nana 'petite' to create a massive structure of them in one.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Nice Jake!


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Those look great.


----------



## Spaniard (Feb 22, 2013)

how much did u get both for?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

They're a forum sponsor, so feel free to check their website out.

These particular tanks are relatively cheap, I think. 



Spaniard said:


> how much did u get both for?


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I can't comment to much on your tanks for obvious reasons but I know they will be super cool as I love some of your other tanks. However, I totally appreciate you showing these and giving a review. Just looked them up and prices are super reasonable so if you are happy, I will be. I will have one for the kitchen as soon as I extend my counters 2ft. Awesome.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

They're better quality than any of my Mr. Aqua tanks and, in my opinion, way nicer than Do! Aqua. Blasphemy coming from me, an ADA fan, I know. Pretty sure they come from the same factory.

Regular forum folks know I'm quick to speak up when I receive a product that's poor quality. These tanks are tops and I expect them to become popular. Glass is thick, tanks are heavy and the silicone is great. I want but absolutely DO NOT need a third little cube. 



talontsiawd said:


> I can't comment to much on your tanks for obvious reasons but I know they will be super cool as I love some of your other tanks. However, I totally appreciate you showing these and giving a review. Just looked them up and prices are super reasonable so if you are happy, I will be. I will have one for the kitchen as soon as I extend my counters 2ft. Awesome.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

somewhatshocked said:


> They're better quality than any of my Mr. Aqua tanks and, in my opinion, way nicer than Do! Aqua. Blasphemy coming from me, an ADA fan, I know. Pretty sure they come from the same factory.
> 
> Regular forum folks know I'm quick to speak up when I receive a product that's poor quality. These tanks are tops and I expect them to become popular. Glass is thick, tanks are heavy and the silicone is great. I want but absolutely DO NOT need a third little cube.


That's actually really good to know. I used to go to AFA in San Fransisco like once a month, though I couldn't afford ADA products. I believe the Do! Aqua stuff was just coming out when I first started going. I told myself I would never get and ADA tank without most their other goodies I love to drool over. This is my excuse for a nice cube without feeling I need to spend a fortune. Well, I do need to spend a fortune on the kitchen to make something fit but that's a whole nother issue lol. 

Even cooler, my fiancee actually wants me to do a 2-5 gallon cube, more or less. I don't hear that every day, trust me. She has been actually asking me for about 3 months to consider it (trying to rid myself of MTS). 

Thanks for the review. I could live with a Mr. Aqua and would love a Do! Aqua so you have convinced me. Just need to update the kitchen lol.


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

Nice! Can't wait to see them up and running!


----------



## bacon5 (Jul 25, 2011)

Is that sale still going on. Those tanks look great!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

bacon5: I have no idea - check their website.

In other news: Contemplating a tank with just 5-6 Limnopilos naiyanetri. Though, I'm nearly certain these will end up as tanks used to separate grades of PRLs. 

(Or maybe I'll add some Limnopilos naiyanetri to the 12gal long, as it's been running for more than a year...)


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Thoughts on Wave Point 3-watt 6" fixtures?

Those probably wouldn't look horrible...


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Ahh, okay found your thread on your signature. I'm truly impressed.. love to see what you do with these cubes. Who knows, if they keep prices competitive, I might buy one of their larger tanks since I'm in California often.


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

*Jake's 20cm High-Clarity Shrimp Cubes*

Are these Aqua Top or Aqua Pros? I have a 7g Aqua Pro that I love... And am very tempted by Franks sales post for a 10cm cube!


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

*Jake's 20cm High-Clarity Shrimp Cubes*

That's 10"!!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

These are AquaTop - not the same as the ones he's offering for sale. Also a bit cheaper/higher quality than his, it looks like. Actually, the 10" cube he's offering appear like an okay deal. 

AquaTop/AquaPro may be made by the same OEM but if you look at the bevel of the glass, you can see the difference. 

Fun little cubes. Particularly if you just want to house shrimp for a little while, to selectively breed or even just to use extra plants that you don't want to part with.


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

Good to know. The AquaTop is a bit cheaper though for the 10" size. The 12" is nearly the same price, just a little more. What's the difference in the bevel? 

It is vaaaary tempting... !


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

The AquaTop bevel and sanding is nearly identical to ADA and Mr. Aqua. The other seems to be square.

To illustrate how picky I am: I just sent an ADA 60-F back because there was visible silicone. These little cubes have really impressed me and I'm excited to get them going.


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

Hmmm, I have an AquaPro and it has a small bevel along the edges. Maybe there's different versions, like ADA and DoAqua.


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

not the best photo, but I think you can make out the bevel... 










Is this what you mean, or is there a different bevel to the AquaTop?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Yours appears to be nicer quality than the ones offered here on the forum. They didn't appear to have a bevel as clean as yours.

If they do end up having the nicer bevel (maybe it wasn't clear in the photos), I'm thinking they'll be nice quality.


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

It is hard to tell from the pics posted if it's the same. I really love my Aqua Pro, but don't know when it was made or if they've changed since then.

ps- sorry to derail the thread a bit. Any updates?


----------



## STS_1OO (Nov 28, 2012)

Mind me asking how much they normally cost? Although, I guess I could snoop around the internets. Guess what I'm really asking for is...how much did you pay for them? lol


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Turns out I have a bunch of hardscape options:


















































Could do Iwagumi-ish with hairgrass (groan):










Really like this - would look really cool with Christmas Moss trailing down the back of it and on all the smooth areas:










Combined with a portion of this knotty piece in front:










Then there's this:


























Would likely cover the entire thing in some sort of bushy moss.

Just need to settle on a couple scapes so I can get to work on them.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Here comes the fun:


























Removed the stickers:










Not satisfied with the tank on the right but figure it'll look better once the moss grows out and I have an opportunity to give it a trim. Think I'll drop an Anubias nana 'petite' or two in there.

This stage is the best. 

Now the waiting game begins.


----------



## sdaugherty (Feb 13, 2013)

If you don't mind me asking, what filter are you using?


----------



## idex (Apr 15, 2010)

sdaugherty said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what filter are you using?


They look like Azoo Palm Filters


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

They're Red Sea Nano filters, as mentioned in the first post.

Nearly identical to Azoo Palm.



sdaugherty said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what filter are you using?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Cubes are clearing up:










Had to lower the water level because the clips of the light fixtures were creating a siphon and causing water to drip down the back of the tanks. Gonna have to figure a way around that mess.

Really enjoying the beginnings of this tank:


























Not so much a fan of this one yet:










Needs something while I wait for the moss to develop. Anubias? Small Crypts? Something.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Some folks asked for a side view, so here you go:










A few items for size comparison:


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

nice.. im feeling the double cubes! i feel like these small nano cubes haven't been really explored in terms of scaping yet. so many possibilities. 

what are you using for the foam thing underneath the tanks? did it come with the purchase?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Using squares of foam that came with it coupled with an extra layer of foam liner.



gnod said:


> what are you using for the foam thing underneath the tanks? did it come with the purchase?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Tossed in another piece of wood with Christmas Moss on it for the time being:










Just couldn't stand all the emptiness.


----------



## Trail_Mix (May 17, 2011)

Nice! These little cubes are really turning me onto nano tanks


----------



## Wolf19 (Jan 24, 2013)

This makes me want to go put one in for my bedroom!!


----------



## Big O (Jun 28, 2011)

somewhatshocked said:


> Thoughts on Wave Point 3-watt 6" fixtures?
> 
> Those probably wouldn't look horrible...


Hey Jake I use the Wavepoint 16 watt on my 12 gallon, and I love it.:thumbsup:
Plants are thriving. Also it gives a really nice shimmering affect.
My 2 penny's. Hope it helps,

big o


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Glad to hear it.

Think I'm leaning toward the small units for these little cubes as soon as my hobby budget allows.



Big O said:


> Hey Jake I use the Wavepoint 16 watt on my 12 gallon, and I love it.:thumbsup:
> Plants are thriving. Also it gives a really nice shimmering affect.
> My 2 penny's. Hope it helps,
> 
> big o


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Added a couple baby Crypts:


















They tagged along with some larger ones I purchased today for the 45-F.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

After a bit of tank maintenance last night:


















Love the first, don't hate the second.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

*Re: Jake's 20cm High-Clarity Shrimp Cubes*

Looking great! Love these little cubes! I'm curious to see how Aquatop's larger high clarity tanks are. Too bad they don't ship. Anyway, what are your plans on the 45-F? We just got the 60-F so it seems we have similar taste.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks.

Feel free to take a look at my 45-F journal that's linked in my signature.



Brian_Cali77 said:


> Looking great! Love these little cubes! I'm curious to see how Aquatop's larger high clarity tanks are. Too bad they don't ship. Anyway, what are your plans on the 45-F? We just got the 60-F so it seems we have similar taste.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Ammonia is dropping steadily. Haven't seen a Nitrite reading. Here's hoping I don't have to add ammonia to keep things going until they cycle.


----------



## Neptoon'd (Apr 21, 2013)

These are very dangerous! Oh my! How am I going to keep my MTS under control when there are awesome nano tanks like this that I could find space for somewhere? :hihi: I don't use the bar between my kitchen and dining room...I could fill that up with these! Eek! 

roud:

Nice work. I will be excited to see how these progress.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I think you've come to the wrong place if you're looking for help controlling Multiple Tank Syndrome.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

somewhatshocked said:


> I think you've come to the wrong place if you're looking for help controlling Multiple Tank Syndrome.


Sweet tanks, you're not helping my MTS right now. Then again, I've got a stack of empty rimless tanks in my garage. :icon_neut

Figure out how to keep the clip on from siphoning? My finnex does it, now I can't fill my tank all the way up. :thumbsdow


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Have tried everything to stop siphoning. No dice.

Gonna have to switch to different fixtures. These are too strong as it is, so I'm not gritting my teeth too much over it.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

coming along very very nicely


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Caved.

Ordered two Wave-Point Microsun fixtures. The small 3-watt version. Should have them by the end of the week and I guess we'll see them how they'll work out.


----------



## sapphoqueen (Feb 9, 2010)

he he he ... i will follow you .... I got a same sized tank ... no so flashy, not so hi tech, plain glass... crappy siliconing .... you know the kind 

"I'm just a poor boy, I need no sympathy
Because I'm easy come, easy go, Little high, little low
Any way the wind blows doesn't really matter to me, to me"


----------



## That70sfishboy (Apr 2, 2013)

Hello jake, I have been following a lot of your posts and all i have to say is wow. You have some spectacular tanks.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks!

I don't know about spectacular but they're certainly fun.


----------



## That70sfishboy (Apr 2, 2013)

Yes, Spectacular is the word for them. I'm so jealous of all your shrimp too!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Love it when unexpected/strange plants randomly grow from Aquasoil:


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Dec 9, 2012)

That's hilarious! Looks kind of like a crypt.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Moved five of my lower grade PRLs into one of the cubes a bit ago:


























If they do well, I'll move over 5-10 more shrimp with way more red on them.

Hoping to move some Goldens/Snow Whites into the other cube tomorrow, as I have the urge to redo one of my 3gal tanks. Maybe. Or maybe I'll put PRLs in there, as well. Still debating internally.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice moss in there!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks! Hoping it grows a bit more within the next couple weeks so I can give it a good trim.

It's one of the hardiest strains of Christmas Moss I've ever grown. Looks different from tank to tank, lighting type to lighting type. 

Almost looks like Flame Moss in my 45-F, which is crazy.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Guess it's a good problem to have nothing but high-grade shrimp. But I'm still complaining about not being able to find enough lower grades in my tanks to put in these cubes.

Added about 10 more shrimp to each this morning:


























Hoping I can breed some really red ones.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Overnight water flow in the Christmas Moss/stump tank slowed to a crawl. Did some filter surgery to discover a giant PRL had been mangled by the impeller. Great, right? Now I have to figure out a way to keep shrimp out of these dinky little filters.

I *so* regret not going with AC20s. Maybe I'll upgrade.

Did a 10% water change and parameters seem fine.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

LEDs finally came. Lowe power, low light, not quite bright enough for my taste. 

But they're WAY better than the algae factories I had on the cubes.










































Means I can also raise the water level quite a bit and have a longer photo period. Win-win in my book.

Removed one of the extension arms, as you can see, to get the fixture closer to the surface of the water. Looks fairly decent, I think.


----------



## SomeCanuck (Mar 25, 2012)

Definitely a sleek looking little fixture, but I can't help but hear the "music" from Close Encounters of the Third Kind playing in my head looking at the giant shot of the light in the first pic haha

bwom, bwom, bwom, *BWOMMM BWOMMMMMMMM*


----------



## Dien16 (Feb 22, 2013)

Wow can i get a link to where you got your lights?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Find the retailer of your choice. Tons of them carry several versions. Wave Point.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

*Re: Jake's 20cm High-Clarity Shrimp Cubes*



somewhatshocked said:


> Overnight water flow in the Christmas Moss/stump tank slowed to a crawl. Did some filter surgery to discover a giant PRL had been mangled by the impeller. Great, right? Now I have to figure out a way to keep shrimp out of these dinky little filters.
> 
> I *so* regret not going with AC20s. Maybe I'll upgrade.
> 
> Did a 10% water change and parameters seem fine.


Sponge or SS filter guard?

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

The intake is covered. Think the shrimp made its way into the filter via the outflow. Since these filters are weak, I'm guessing it was pretty easy.

Gonna have to upgrade or craft a guard of some sort to cover the outflow area.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

*Re: Jake's 20cm High-Clarity Shrimp Cubes*



somewhatshocked said:


> The intake is covered. Think the shrimp made its way into the filter via the outflow. Since these filters are weak, I'm guessing it was pretty easy.
> 
> Gonna have to upgrade or craft a guard of some sort to cover the outflow area.


Ahhh I was going say haha.

I made a outflow guard for those before out of the mesh I use to make filter guards.

Same thing happen to the customers shrimps they were swimming up the out flow.

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Forgot to take a photo while the lights were still on but the little mystery plant has thrown up another leaf. 

Wonder what it will turn out to be? Time will tell.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Cubes are doing well:










All the shrimp are molting and developing:










The mystery plant is growing:










Now to breed out more and more red:


----------



## Big O (Jun 28, 2011)

*Wave Point lights*



Dien16 said:


> Wow can i get a link to where you got your lights?


 You can get them through Amazon.
Love the cubes Jake!

big o


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

The molt/shell you saw in yesterday's photos belonged to this now-berried mama:










She is gigantic. Looks mottled and faded because of the stress of just molting and loading up on eggs. 

Also, I should never be trusted to pick out low-grade shrimp. Look at this:










A real head - desk moment. What was I thinking putting that beauty in one of these little tanks where the purpose is to breed shrimp that are more red than white?


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm soooo jealous...


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

*Re: Jake's 20cm High-Clarity Shrimp Cubes*

Hahha can I buy from low grade shrimps from you lol 

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

The sad part: I tried exceptionally hard to pull the poorest-looking shrimp I could find.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

*Re: Jake's 20cm High-Clarity Shrimp Cubes*



somewhatshocked said:


> The sad part: I tried exceptionally hard to pull the poorest-looking shrimp I could find.


You got some nice shrimps that's why hahha

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## Clemsons2k (May 31, 2009)

SomeCanuck said:


> Definitely a sleek looking little fixture, but I can't help but hear the "music" from Close Encounters of the Third Kind playing in my head looking at the giant shot of the light in the first pic haha
> 
> bwom, bwom, bwom, *BWOMMM BWOMMMMMMMM*


hahaha epic reference.

Cubes look good shocked


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks, all!

Have decided that once I tire of these scapes, I'll likely go higher tech with pressurized CO2 and such. Maybe one tank with Utricularia graminifolia and the other with Marsilea minuta. But that's a year or so away at least. (Unless I get really tired of these LED fixtures and decide to start over - ha)


----------



## thebuddha (Jul 16, 2012)

somewhatshocked said:


> (Unless I get really tired of these LED fixtures and decide to start over - ha)


i noticed that you like to buy a lot of different types of lights for your tanks...for the ones you dont use, do you stockpile them somewhere to use in the future on other tanks, or do you try selling them off? i bet you have quite a collection


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Most of them just move to new tanks. (Or, in the case of the old Coralife T5 fixtures, I sometimes smash them in a rage and toss them into the trash.)

Seems like I never have a problem finding a new tank to use them on. Serious case of Multiple Tank Syndrome here.



thebuddha said:


> i noticed that you like to buy a lot of different types of lights for your tanks...for the ones you dont use, do you stockpile them somewhere to use in the future on other tanks, or do you try selling them off? i bet you have quite a collection


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice!



somewhatshocked said:


> All the shrimp are molting and developing:


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

somewhatshocked said:


> Most of them just move to new tanks. (Or, in the case of the old Coralife T5 fixtures, I sometimes smash them in a rage and toss them into the trash.)


It's the only way that I've found to "get my money's worth" from coralife. :icon_evil


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Ha - let's just say I've gotten my money's worth lately.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

At least two berried females in each cube. 

Here's hoping they produce some really red offspring.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Of COURSE the shrimp would eat my snails. Of COURSE they would.

Seems that no matter how much protein I keep in the diet of my shrimp, they always end up getting all murderous on young Pond Snails (but not Bladder Snails or young Ramshorns) and eating them alive.

That trend has now spread to these little cubes. Great.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Since I have some open space on this particular tank rack, I have decided to order a third cube.

Contemplating 25cm tank so I can also use a 10"-12" Finnex FugeRay. If I go that route, will I use an AC20 or Eheim 2211? Not sure.

I've got a bunch of Marsilea minuta and Staurogyne repens, so kinda thinking about using one of those plants along with pressurized CO2 and such. 

Or maybe just creating another moss scape with crypts. Who knows?

Still in the 'thinking about it' phase.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

If I go with a 25cm cube, here's the piece of wood I'll be working on to use:


















(That 2.5gal tank is gearing up to be a moss growth tank - won't be using it for this project)

Rock will be attached to the base, so it emerges from the substrate well.

Some kind of Crypts will be in the background. Either Wendtii or some fancy red/brown ones I've got on-hand already.

Will probably super glue a few patches of Christmas Moss here and there on the wood itself. Nothing major. Maybe some Fissidens but that's spendy.

Plant options for the front half of the tank, depending upon whether or not I go with CO2: Crypt parva, Marsilea minuta, S. repens. If I go M. minuta, I'll aim for a carpet scenario. If I go S. repens, I'll probably have areas of Aquasoil visible and use it as sort of an accent 'hedge', I think.

Other small wood scraps I've got that can be used:










(That 20gal can you see in the shot contains a couple hundred pounds of stone and all kinds of manzanita)

If I'm able to shake this weird Ohio Valley allergy haze today, I may go ahead and order the cube, light fixture and another AC20. Can do it all for under $100. Just can't stomach another Eheim 2211 yet.

Love how no one on TPT ever tells me not to start another tank.


----------



## SomeCanuck (Mar 25, 2012)

That's probably because we're all so busy living vicariously through your gorgeous work. Or maybe that's just me. haha


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Ha! Thanks for that. Though, I don't find it gorgeous so much. Just acceptable for the small amount of effort put into it. 

The hardest part is finding a nice piece of wood or stone to work with. The rest is easy. Just glue some stuff on, fill it up with water and bam, you have a place to house water bugs in about a month.


----------



## SomeCanuck (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm sure you've heard the saying "work smarter, not harder" so you should know it's not how much effort you put into it that matters, but how pleasing the end results are.  And yours are always impressive and inspiring. So thanks for that.

Also, complete sidebar, but I think I figured out a potential key difference explaining your explosive moss growth vs what I've seen in my tanks; your use of remineralized water. I just use whatever comes out of the tap (treated, obviously), and I've slowly been figuring out through trial and error that it's been leading to a lot of trace mineral deficiencies, even in "low tech" setups. I can only assume that the minerals and other elements in your remineralized water that are beneficial to your critters are also just as good for the plant life. If I had room for an R/O setup, I'd be running experiments to confirm my hypothesis... haha


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

That could very well be the case when it comes to tap water. I have only two tanks that I use tap in and I'm slowly phasing them out. 

All of my remineralized RO/DI tanks definitely have crazy moss growth, regardless of the type. Always surprised when others have such difficulty.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Since my other half has forbidden me from starting up my 33gal long as a Stiphodon atropurpureus tank (the nerve!)? I think I need to strike while the iron is hot and order a cube while I'm home alone. 

Can't wait to start this new cube up.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Changed the title of the thread to reflect the new reality of my cubes - they're not all 20cm. When the third arrives from AquaTop late this week or early next, it'll be 25cm. Excited!

Started soaking the branchy wood I settled on last night. Hopefully it'll be water logged within a week.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I don't say this often enough but I love Sera test kits. Best hardness and Nitrate kits _ever_. Not sure where all of my sensitive shrimp setups would be without those kits. 

And an update on the new 25cm tank from AquaTop: it is scheduled to arrive on Monday. The AC20 I bought came today. Light fixture from Finnex (not sure why I got suckered into another fixture I'll end up complaining about) will be here on Saturday. 

Between now and Monday I need to decide the direction the tank will go in. Part of me wants to be all about some pressurized CO2 and plants like S. repens. The other part of me is focused on tiny Anubias, Crypts and bits of Christmas Moss. 

Really excited about the new cube... if you couldn't tell.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Sweet!
I've been eyeing the 25cm tank too, which finnex light did you match with it?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

10" FugeRay.

But I'm leaning toward a lower light fixture like the ones from AquaTop.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

LED fixture arrived a day early. Should have listened to my gut. Probably going to be using a different (Aquatop) fixture.

No protection during shipping:










That's part of the reason wires jar loose regularly during transit. 

Why protection is important - there's really nothing inside the original packaging for protection:










The actual LEDs - similar to other units:










On a large Marina breeder box:










On a dirty 2.5gal (brightness in this image is deceptive, thanks to the iPhone's weird exposure):










On a tiny cube:










Related note: The cubes are developing nice amounts of algae on their sides from those low-powered Wave-Point fixtures - a real (and pleasant) surprise. 

Have finally decided the 25cm cube will be as low-tech as possible, so Crypts, Anubias and moss.

The new tank excitement grows...


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

That sucks. Where did you get the light? 
I've actually been eyeing the same light/tank and wanted to know what you thought (when you get the tank in). I've seen the aquatop lights but couldn't find any solid reviews or feedback. Awaiting your feedback, these new tanks are cool!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Fixture is a Finnex 10". 

I can say without a doubt that you should buy an AquaTop cube right now. The two I've got in this thread are tops. High-quality for sure. The Finnex fixture would work fine but there are probably better options. Will definitely be posting lots of photos with the various fixtures I've got once the tank arrives.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Cool, keep us posted! Id love to see more photos with different lights.
But where did you get that finnex?


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

May i ask, which aquatop fixture were you considering? i have one of the clip on model from aquatop and wasn't pleased with the amount of light it produced.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Probably the Nano Type-P because I want to be low light. Looks nicer than having something sit all the way across the tank and I could drop in nets and such as needed without having to move the light.

To me, that's probably worth the extra $50. 

If not that, I'll end up going with a stronger Wave-Point fixture.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Turns out the mystery plant is probably a Crypt:










Definitely didn't plant it so it had to have grown from a runner.

I thought these dinky little LEDs I've been using were kind of a joke. Turns out, the joke's on me!










They're strong enough to grow algae on the glass and that's fine by me.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Another update: Turns out there's another mystery plant growing in that cube near the back.

Guess these Crypts aren't shy about spreading!

And for those who have asked me privately about the ugly filter intake in the tank with the stump... I plan to move things around a bit so the intake is a bit more hidden.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Just got the 25cm cube. Photo updates later.

Pretty sure it's higher clarity than the other two cubes I've already got from AquaTop. 

Couldn't be more excited.


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

I want to set up some cubes, too. Yours look great. I think I might go with same lighting, but more powerful filtration.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Here's the new cube lit up only with the SMD LED strip I have on the inside of the tank rack (I have them on every shelf so I can tinker with tanks outside of the standard photoperiod):










With the Finnex:










With Aquasoil:










Will probably add a bit more soil, though some will be displaced by the chunk of branchy wood I plan to add upon scaping.

The door you see to the right of the rack leads to my fourth floor tank room. Maybe I'll take photos in there sometime.

Worn out from a long day, so I'm thinking I won't get to start scaping until late tonight or sometime tomorrow.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

So... What are your thoughts on the new 25cm with the 10" finnex? It's sitting in my cart awaiting your positive review, lol. Seems from the PAR chart, it's on the higher end of medium lighting.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Conflicted, honestly. I don't think it's high medium by any means. Would say it's squarely medium. Will need some more time with it to see how it goes. 

Not a fan of the way it looks on the cube but we'll see. Awaiting some other fixtures to try out.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

What is your experience on CRS in such a small cube Jake? Do they just do "ok" or they can strive just like any other sized tank if kept properly?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

If parameters are stable, they definitely thrive.

I keep various Crystals in all kinds of small tanks. I prefer the 18x6 footprint the smaller Mr. Aqua and Deep Blue Professional tanks provide but find 8" and 10" cubes are great as long as there's hardscape like driftwood or branchy manzanita to utilize open space in the tank. The added surface area that sort of thing provides is a definite plus.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Finally filled - that's Fissidens glued to various patches on the wood:










Just chucked a few Crypts in and four clumps of Anubias nana 'petite'. Will rearrange everything tomorrow when the tank is clear.










Filter view:










Rough view from right side of the tank: 










From the top:










Probably should rest the light fixture on the acrylic screws to keep the feet out of the water. That is - if I stick with this fixture.

The only thing I plan to do is arrange the Anubias, Crypts (maybe add a few more), maybe add some C. parva. Also contemplating a couple pieces of lava rock covered in Christmas Moss or maybe a chunk of covered wood.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

A couple updated shots:


















Still gotta work to get those Anubias just right. Not as aesthetically pleasing as I'd prefer.

Will add Christmas Moss later today. But first I have to harvest the first cantaloupes of the season! (YUM) Along with some veggies and greens I use to make my shrimp foods.


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Yeah, I just had a cantaloupe from my co-op and it was FABULOUS! Good luck with this! As for the bubbles on the side of the tank, try running a skewer flat along the glass, worked for me!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Those bubbles were from removing water so I could tinker in the tank. They'll dissipate over time. 

Will probably be partially draining it and refilling it a lot over the course of the next month as it cycles and I tinker around. Will probably end up removing water again today so I can mess with those Anubias and maybe move the wood forward a bit.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Verdict: This small Finnex fixture makes everything look washed out. It's not like my larger FugeRays for some reason. This will be remedied.

In other news, this batch of Aquasoil is absolutely LOADED with ammonia. Looks like I'll be doing daily water changes for a while. 

The other two cubes are chugging along fine. Berried mamas in both tanks are set to pop out babies any day now.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

somewhatshocked said:


> Verdict: This small Finnex fixture makes everything look washed out. It's not like my larger FugeRays for some reason. This will be remedied.
> 
> In other news, this batch of Aquasoil is absolutely LOADED with ammonia. Looks like I'll be doing daily water changes for a while.
> 
> The other two cubes are chugging along fine. Berried mamas in both tanks are set to pop out babies any day now.


When the ammonia goes down to 0 or very close to 0, do you clean the filter just in case or just leave it the way it is and just add shrimps? Also, how do you manage to make Fissidens grow well without having to use CO2 and medium/high lighting? My experience with Fissidens is that they are VERY easy to get algae.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I usually squeeze out the sponges in the filter a couple times and do a 100% water change, let things sit for a day, test parameters. If all is well, then I begin adding shrimp. 

It's usually necessary to give things a light clean to get rid of all the gunk that comes with having a fresh batch of soil.

Fissidens grows like crazy for me with RO/DI water (GH 5, TDS 150ish) with low light. The Fissidens I used in the newest cube - which will take a few months to grow out - I discovered hidden on some wood in one of my 3gal longs that I had no idea was there. I think the trick for me is having enough water flow and enough of a shrimp population to keep things picked clean. Though, I've had some Fissidens growing in a container on my balcony for a couple years that gets almost no flow and hasn't had a water change in waaaay too may months.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

It also grows like crazy in tap water (liquid rock) - image taken from my 5.5gal journal:


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Okay, folks, this is BAD NEWS BEARS. (Did I just date myself? Ruh ro)

Part of me is itching to turn the new cube into a Dwarf Puffer tank. Someone slap me.


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Common sense took over upon remembering that empty snail shells don't look as cool on Aquasoil as they do on pool filter sand.

Shrimp it is.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Time for another glass cleaning:


















And a moss trim.

Picked up a 3W Deep Blue Professional Solar Flare LED:


























Not sure what I'll use it for - maybe for a hang-on breeder box. The suction cup that holds it up is NOT cool but for $12, I'm not complaining. That's an easy obstacle to overcome. Thinking about picking up a red one to use on the new 25cm cube if I end up deciding to use the Fugeray permanently.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Here's hoping this berried mama produces shrimp with lots of red on them:


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Om Nom Nom time for everybody:


----------



## FlyingShawn (Mar 4, 2011)

somewhatshocked said:


> Thinking about picking up a red one to use on the new 25cm cube if I end up deciding to use the Fugeray permanently.


Not sure if you're still within your return window on the Finnex, but I just found they have a variant of that light on a single arm (so you can move it if you need to do in-tank maintenance) that has a line of red LEDs instead of the moonlights:
http://www.finnex.net/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=365&category_id=4&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=61

I just ordered it for a 2.5gal I want to set up (either for a betta or shrimp, haven't decided yet), so I won't be able to offer any personal experience with it for a while.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Great thread, had fun reading it. Makes me miss my old cubes. These new ones look really nice. Great little nanos.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

FlyingShawn: Those are decent little fixtures but are problematic. Electrical equipment for the fixture is located in the clamp portion of it that attaches to the side of the tank. That presents a couple problems: electrical equipment in part of a fixture touching water isn't suitable for this application and having electrical equipment in an area that touches thing glass can lead to cracking issues if there's overheating.

waterfaller1: Thanks. They're really high quality and I'm beyond impressed with them. Can absolutely say all three of these cubes are tons of fun.


----------



## SouthernCichlids (Jan 20, 2013)

Do a pea puffer!!!!!!! I'm setting up one of the Aquatop rimless tanks for one and it's always nice to have company haha


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Ha!

I almost did but really don't want to deal with snail shell cleanup with Aquasoil. Also not sure this tank will be heavily planted enough for a puffer. Gonna take a while for the Crypts to grow in and for the Fissidens to mature.

But I'm pretty sure I'm going to move a Puffer home from my office. Have an empty 20long that would perfect. 

The only thing stopping me is daily feedings of live food. With shrimp, I can take off for a week and not worry about them starving. Can't really do that with Puffers and I know there's no way my other half would feed snails.



SouthernCichlids said:


> Do a pea puffer!!!!!!! I'm setting up one of the Aquatop rimless tanks for one and it's always nice to have company haha


----------



## SouthernCichlids (Jan 20, 2013)

Sounds to me like it's time for a new tank devoted to puffers  and then it's time to devise an evil genius plan that will provide it/them with live food and snails every day!

My puffer tank will likely have lots of fast growing stems and maybe some crypt petchii to fill in the front a little. And lots of snails of course


somewhatshocked said:


> Ha!
> 
> I almost did but really don't want to deal with snail shell cleanup with Aquasoil. Also not sure this tank will be heavily planted enough for a puffer. Gonna take a while for the Crypts to grow in and for the Fissidens to mature.
> 
> ...


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Nice. Your moss looking great! I especially like the first one.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks - it's definitely my favorite of the three cubes so far.

Though, the 25cm tank I have 'cycling' at the moment is appealing to me more and more.

Contemplating ordering another 25cm cube for a lava rock scape similar to the one I have in the 5.5gal journal.



shrimpnmoss said:


> Nice. Your moss looking great! I especially like the first one.


----------



## FlyingShawn (Mar 4, 2011)

somewhatshocked said:


> FlyingShawn: Those are decent little fixtures but are problematic. Electrical equipment for the fixture is located in the clamp portion of it that attaches to the side of the tank. That presents a couple problems: electrical equipment in part of a fixture touching water isn't suitable for this application and having electrical equipment in an area that touches thing glass can lead to cracking issues if there's overheating.


I'm really surprised to hear they put electronics in the clamp since it seems extremely shortsighted and I haven't seen any mention of that in the product descriptions or reviews I've seen. I'll have to examine it pretty closely when I get it to make sure that clamp is sealed well. 

It's going on a rimmed tank, so I'm less concerned about your second point for my application. I love the rimless look, but I want to keep evaporation down and I've had too many critters decide to go exploring over the years to leave a tank without a lid.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Surface film on the two tiny cubes will be the death of me. It's because the filters don't create enough surface agitation. Though, they definitely create enough flow throughout the tanks. 

No film on the 25cm cube because the AC20 creates plenty of surface movement.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

After a whopping 37 days (maybe 38), one of the berried mamas in the tiny cubes finally has shrimp hatching out.

Surface film is still driving me crazy. Gotta come up with a better solution.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

These AquaTop tanks continue to be awesome.

Some of the babies plopped out by one of the berried females the other day:


















































I fear most of them will be higher grades. Dangit.


----------



## I<3<*))))>< (Jun 10, 2013)

Love that last pic with the lil shrimplet in the eye in the wood, too cute!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Ammonia in the 25cm cube is down to 0.25PPM. Haven't seen a nitrite reading at all.

Looks like this tank will be ready for shrimp within a couple weeks.

Now I need to decide what kind of shrimp. Still waffling on that one.

Do I move some PRLs in there for a month or two to make sure everything is Kosher and then swap them out for Taiwan Bees? 

Do I just use it for PRLs? Maybe to help breed out all the reds I so desire?

Or do I move some CBS in and re-scape my 12gal long?

In other news: fighting the urge to buy another one of these awesome little cubes. I LOVE THEM SO MUCH.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Aaaaaand. I ordered a few more cubes. (SHH - don't tell the other half)

Picked up some Downoi today. Not sure it will thrive without CO2 but I hope to use it in the new 25cm cube. If it doesn't do so well, I'll move it to a tank with pressurized CO2, I guess. 

Looks like I'm going to have to stick airstones (on timers) into the 20cm cubes to combat surface film. These little filters just don't cut it for surface agitation.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Found babies in the other cube (the tree-ish one, not the stump) during water changes today:










Still really enjoying the little cubes. Added air stones today to ditch the annoying surface film:


















The air pump is on a timer, so it only runs a few times per day and doesn't create noise during the evening hours.

Will eventually hide the air stones in the back of the cubes.

Added three crowns of Downoi to the 25cm cube:










And a bunch of Crypt parva:










Fissidens is chugging along:










May add shrimp to the tank this weekend.

Beginning to think the big cube will look great once everything grows in after a few months.


----------



## I<3<*))))>< (Jun 10, 2013)

Great pics, & Yay for babies!!!

That last cube in gonna look amazing once all that fisseden & parva grow in! Love the shape of the wood and the nan petite! Some of my fav plants so far.

The others look great as well, the moss is killer. 
Glad they're all doing so well!


----------



## Jack Gilvey (Jun 16, 2008)

somewhatshocked said:


> That could very well be the case when it comes to tap water. I have only two tanks that I use tap in and I'm slowly phasing them out.
> 
> All of my remineralized RO/DI tanks definitely have crazy moss growth, regardless of the type. Always surprised when others have such difficulty.


How do you remineralize your R/O? Love these cubes! You have me looking at the 11.3 gallon cube now.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

With products specifically meant for shrimp keeping. Depends upon the species.

In these cubes, I use Salty Shrimp Bee Shrimp Mineral GH+ and some Mosura TDS up. 

But I also have Shirakura Ca+, Mosura Mineral Plus Ultra and a few of the other products from the Salty Shrimp line.



Jack Gilvey said:


> How do you remineralize your R/O? Love these cubes! You have me looking at the 11.3 gallon cube now.


----------



## Jack Gilvey (Jun 16, 2008)

somewhatshocked said:


> With products specifically meant for shrimp keeping. Depends upon the species.
> 
> In these cubes, I use Salty Shrimp Bee Shrimp Mineral GH+ and some Mosura TDS up.
> 
> But I also have Shirakura Ca+, Mosura Mineral Plus Ultra and a few of the other products from the Salty Shrimp line.


 Got it, thanks!

On another note, that Deep Blue mini light looks very cool from a price, wattage, and size factor. Any chance you could get a shot of its spread on a tank?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Complete Veggie feeding time - babies and all:


















Moved 17 or 18 PRLs into the 25cm cube:


























Tried to select shrimp that had strange patterns or traits that most people would not be interested in.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Dangit. Only added the shrimp yesterday and a female is _already_ berried.

Was hoping that wouldn't occur for some time so I could easily swap these shrimp out for Tangerine Tigers or Taiwan Bees.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

What on earth am I going to do with my new cubes when they arrive? 

Leaning toward turning one of them into a nano reef with just Zoas (leftovers from my other tanks) and such.

Another will definitely be part of my PRL breeding project to bring out larger areas of red. And another for breeding CBS.


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

Geeeeez how many more cubes did you get? The ones you have now look great and i see you got the sponge prefilters hooked up.

You sir have too many great threads and ive got days of reading to do. Great pics, great info... Looking forward to updates! 

Im pretty sure the first 2 cubes both have christmas moss, but why does one look stringy compared to the other? Or did i miss-read and theyre different?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I picked up three more.

One has Christmas Moss (the stump), one has mixed/stringy/Java Moss and the 25cm cube has Fissidens.

Only one (the 25cm) has a sponge pre-filter. The other two that are currently set up have black pantyhose covering the inlet. Gonna replace them with stainless steel pre-filters during the next round of filter maintenance.


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

You have worse MTS than me! I've got 4 tanks, I need to switch out my chipped 10 gallon at petco, so 5, and I'll be getting a 45-F in coming weeks. My dad actually is helping, he's helping me clear off shelves for moving stuff so I can set up the 10g, and maybe on one of those shelves I can set up a few cubes...


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Ha. Just wait - my MTS will get worse as I shut down more tanks at my office and bring plants home.

Right now I really enjoy shallow tanks like the 45-F, 60-F and anything that's a cube. 

Really want to pick up a couple "half" tanks from Glass Cages but can't bring myself to do it.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

So I finally pulled the plug on the 4.12g version of these cubes, excited to see how the glass quality and silicone work match up to my other tanks. BTW, your goldens are looking great too!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

For the price, I don't believe you can buy a better tank brand new unless you're friends with an experienced tank maker or live near one of the Asian manufacturers.

Thanks! Am thinking about putting Goldens in one of the new cubes I haven't yet set up, as well.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

What are you finding is the best lighting for the 4.1g cube? End up ditching the finnex?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Haven't completely moved away from the Fugeray just yet but I am supplementing it with a red Solar Flare LED. Need to find the time to make a few adjustments on the rack so I can switch from the Finnex to something that doesn't wash the tank out. 

Toying with using some AquaTop fixtures I've got or maybe going with a PAR led of some sort in a gooseneck. Will ideally go with something that allows room for the top of the tank to be open and easily accessible.


----------



## Dugsul808 (Jul 30, 2012)

Nice shrimps ! I'm digging your set up and the color quality of the crs! Hopefully they breed well.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks! All the shrimp are lower grade culls from my other PRL tanks and all three cubes now have baby shrimp or berried mamas - two of them have both. So it looks like they're taking to the cubes really well.


----------



## rocksmom (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm jealous Jake. None of my shrimp have become berried yet. I think my house is too warm, the tank sits around 78-79. I need to get a fan or make one of those ghetto ice chest chillers. I might also change from a generic gh booster to one of the shrimp ones like you use.

Did you decide if you're going to do a pico in one of the cubes? And I'll ask you the same question you asked me, do you have journals on any of the reef boards? I just joined and posted on nano-reefs this afternoon.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Definitely go the fan route. Pick up a cheap/old computer fan, rig it up to a cheap power supply and you're all set. You can even go all fancy and pick up a temperature controller from somewhere like Cooler Guys if you wanted.

Doesn't have to be fancy. Could just attach it to a couple pieces of wood, prop it up on top of the tank and you're all set.

Once your shrimp settle in, they'll breed like roaches. Especially the PRLs I sent you. I have a feeling you'll have more than you know what to do with.

Haven't had any reef journals yet but definitely plan to start with my next setup. Have been slowly tearing down tanks at my office and hope to use a bunch of my softies in a small reef at home. If I don't go with a reef in a 25cm cube, I'm going to pick up an all-in-one of some sort - maybe the much maligned Cadlights. Or maybe even an AquaTop bowfront. Just haven't decided.


----------



## rocksmom (Mar 6, 2012)

My desk is pretty close to the tank, so I might just get a cheap one from Target or somewhere to sit on the corner and aim it across the tank. The temperature controller is a great idea. Thanks. I'll have to check into that.

The all-in-ones are definitely nice in their simplicity. My husband has a custom 20 gallon rimless AIO that he got from a board. I guess some local guy makes them and sells them on Craigslist. Here's a pic of his: LPS tank


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

When I say cheap, I mean like $1 from a second-hand store. Sometimes you can even find 90mm fans on eBay for a couple bucks new.

He's got a great tank! Think I want to do something with a ton of rock and a few different varieties of Zoas and such. Mostly because that's all I haven't sold off but also because I want to keep it simple in a small tank.


----------



## That70sfishboy (Apr 2, 2013)

Jake, do you have a youtube? If not, you should, just to do tank overviews and such.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Haven't done any videos because there's really not that much to document with crustaceans and micro fish. May do something in the future, though. Maybe when the tank room is ready for primetime.


----------



## That70sfishboy (Apr 2, 2013)

tank room..uh-oh..haha. One last question, where did you get your cubes? I read through, and knowing how I read, I probably missed it. If you got them online, link it please. I really want one of these tanks, and can't find aqua top products online anywhere.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

They're from AquaTop, a former forum sponsor. Should be easy to find them online. Great little tanks.

This is the manufacturer site.



That70sfishboy said:


> tank room..uh-oh..haha. One last question, where did you get your cubes? I read through, and knowing how I read, I probably missed it. If you got them online, link it please. I really want one of these tanks.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Whoops! Forgot to include a link to their sales site. Here you go.


----------



## That70sfishboy (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks! I was gonna buy the 2 gallon spec, but with those tanks it's not worth it haha.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I am a hyper-critical person and have zero negative things to say about these tanks. Not sure I can say that about many things in this addictive hobby.

I've got a Euro-style tank made by AquaTop on its way to me and will hopefully have an opinion on it quite soon, as well.


----------



## That70sfishboy (Apr 2, 2013)

ooh that should be cool! I'm probably gonna get a finnex light.


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

The blues on the Fugeray make stuff look washed out... have to agree with Jake on that. Otherwise great light for the price!


----------



## That70sfishboy (Apr 2, 2013)

I just need an inexpensive light that could cover an iwugumi..in the 2 gallon cube.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

CPDzeke: This size Fugeray fixture makes everything look washed out without the blues turned on. Looks worse with them on. Add a small red or orange LED, though, and everything is fine. 

That70sfishboy: Iwagumi is a style of hardscape, doesn't necessarily reveal the amount of light you'll need. If you're in need of a high light fixture, it should be easy for you. Desk lamp with a daylight CFL, one of the higher-watt Wave Point fixtures, Fluval clip-style fixture, Fluval LED fixture, et al. Just shop around and do some research.

If you want to go low light, should be even easier.


----------



## That70sfishboy (Apr 2, 2013)

Didnt you say the fluval fixtures didnt work with the aquatops? Also, wouldnt an iwugumi be difficult with low light?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Fluval lamps worked just fine. Unfortunately couldn't keep the water level where I wanted it, though. Those fixtures would be better suited to a 25cm instead of a 20cm. 

Iwagumi is typically something that looks better in a longer tank but it can certainly be done in a cube.


----------



## That70sfishboy (Apr 2, 2013)

Hmm..alright. I just like the look of iwugumis in cubes..haha


----------



## octanejunkie (Jul 23, 2013)

somewhatshocked said:


> Guess it's a good problem to have nothing but high-grade shrimp. But I'm still complaining about not being able to find enough lower grades in my tanks to put in these cubes.
> 
> Added about 10 more shrimp to each this morning:
> 
> ...


Hi, I'm new here and love these tanks (especially the left one) and this thread.

I'm planning a 2-Gal planted nano for shrimp and will be following!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks. They've grown in quite a bit. Need to do another trim and a photo shoot this week so I can update the thread.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Super-excited!

Just ordered some extremely red CRS. Here's hoping I'm able to do some cool things with my existing bloodlines.


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

Looking forward to some updates! And yay for genetics


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Dude! Where did you get the really red ones? How much did they cost? They sound AWESOME!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Importing (legally) some, bought the others from a forum member.


----------



## Duck5003 (Oct 1, 2012)

That is exciting! Those CRS are really cool, cant wait to see what you do with them!


----------



## travelvice (Jun 21, 2013)

Any chance we can see a shot of these all together in situ, if they're sitting next to each other?


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Really, like your setups with shrimp. Hoping one day I can go in that direction.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

travelvice: There are several photos of the cubes together in this thread.

UDGags: Thanks. These little bugs have bred like crazy in the cubes, as they have in my other tanks, so I'm looking forward to the Super Reds I ordered. Sure to be tons of fun.


----------



## travelvice (Jun 21, 2013)

somewhatshocked said:


> There are several photos of the cubes together in this thread.


All three together, two 2.1G next the 4.1G? Humm, must have my blinders on.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I have many tanks on a huge, industrial rack, so it's not really possible to photograph them in detail near each other. There are a few rack photos spread throughout some of my journals. Will try to get an updated shot or two this weekend.



travelvice said:


> All three together, two 2.1G next the 4.1G? Humm, must have my blinders on.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Super Reds arrived:










Dripping them in to the 25cm cube now. 

Hoping they color up quite a bit.


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Update us on the color!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Okay, they're coloring up slightly:


















































Not the reds I want, so I guess I'm still on the hunt. But I will attempt to work with these a bit to see what happens.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Well, that was a disaster:










Have about five survivors:










































Thank goodness I didn't have much in the tank for them to impact.

At least the five or so survivors are red.

Off to hunt for more extremely red Crystals. (Or extremely black)...


----------



## tatersalad (Dec 7, 2011)

What in the world happened? Just shock from transport or what?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Likely travel stress. Weren't shipped in a breather bag, dirty water, etc.

The low price I paid still made them worth it, I guess.

I'm just happy I have a few survivors that are relatively red. Now to breed them out!


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

What a bummer! Hope the others do ok and u find some better genetics


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

It's a real shame the rest didn't survive because they're starting to look nice:










Cross your fingers that they breed, folks!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

For those who think making fancy shrimp food is a simple task? Requires hours upon hours growing and collecting things like:










The 25cm tank is growing in slowly but surely:










All those molts were from early yesterday:










Hopefully I'll see some berries today or tomorrow.

AquaTop has definitely surpassed my expectations for small tanks and I can't encourage others enough to give them a try. I've got a few more tanks in the works but they're just in the planning stages at the moment. Next up should be a rimless bow front tank.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Babies in the 20cm cubes:


















Aaaand… one of the extremely red shrimp in the 25cm is berried!


















Also spotted a surprise baby in the 25:










Several have asked, so here's a quick look at a small section of one of my currently messy racks:




























Maybe I'll clean it up some day for better viewing.


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

Uuum, I want a rack like that. Looks awesome man


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks!

It's actually five shelves - not just the three that are visible in the iPhone photos above.

The interior frame of each shelf contains an LED strip that allows me to work on tanks outside of their usual photoperiod and to find things when I drop them.

Rack systems like this are really enjoyable.


----------



## nightshadebel (May 3, 2012)

What light fixture is on the two cubes?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Mention them throughout the thread, as in this post.

Wave Point.



nightshadebel said:


> What light fixture is on the two cubes?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Awesome. I love the cube on the left with the cascading moss.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

They're in DIRE need of some trimming. Just grow too quickly sometimes for me to keep up.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Oh no..I love that one. Send it to me.:icon_cool


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

Wow:O They all jumped ship together? Good to see that one is berried to make up for it though. Always great to see your updates, man. Always makes me jealous. haha


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Didn't jump - just look dried up because I collected them one by own for examination. Still not entirely sure what the deal was. 

Thanks! I really love these little tanks and can't wait to set up a few more.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Just got the shipping notice. My new order of AquaTop goods should arrive tomorrow.

FUN!


----------



## TropicalHoko (Jun 23, 2013)

Really like the tanks mate, i agree with the others. The long moss is looking great! Leave it as is :thumbsup:


----------



## TropicalHoko (Jun 23, 2013)

Looks quality! Wouldn't mind seeing some shrimp in those roud:


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Huh?

All three of the cubes I've got set up currently (that are documented in this journal, anyway) have shrimp in them.



TropicalHoko said:


> Looks quality! Wouldn't mind seeing some shrimp in those roud:


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

^^^^ LOL

Wasnt sure either


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

somewhatshocked said:


> Likely travel stress. Weren't shipped in a breather bag, dirty water, etc.
> 
> The low price I paid still made them worth it, I guess.
> 
> I'm just happy I have a few survivors that are relatively red. Now to breed them out!


hey I just noticed you bought these from the same person as I did.

Amazingly mine all arrived fine and all are still living with 3 currently berried.

Even though like you said, shipped in none breather bags and such.

So odd what happen to yours!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

The survivors I have are thriving now and I'm really excited about them!

I'm excited to add more stock to the bloodline eventually, though.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

somewhatshocked said:


> The survivors I have are thriving now and I'm really excited about them!
> 
> I'm excited to add more stock to the bloodline eventually, though.


Nice to know!!

They are very actice compared to my other CRS. 


Did you end up finding more?



-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Not yet, unfortunately. Still on the hunt. Looking more and more like I'll have to do an import.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

somewhatshocked said:


> Not yet, unfortunately. Still on the hunt. Looking more and more like I'll have to do an import.


Ahh bummer.

They are really nice! 

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Got a few new goodies in. You folks know how uptight I am when it comes to quality and should understand by now that I have unreasonably high expectations for equipment in this hobby. So keep that in mind when reading.

The first two things I'm going to share, prior to starting a new journal, are…

*Nano Type-P LED fixture*

This may be my most favorite nano LED for rimless tanks yet. Not remotely kidding. It's so bright I'd have to use CO2 on my 10" cube, as you'll see below. 

The unboxing:


















































Up close:


















It's really heavy duty. Absolutely nothing cheap about it. The anodized black aluminum heatsink is a really nice touch. Heatsinks seem to be an afterthought for most sub-$250/$300 fixtures these days.

Includes a handy on/off toggle:










Assembled:


























Super-bright:










Above my 10"/25cm cube:


















Above an empty 20gal long:










Above my 5.5gal:










Basically, I am in love with this fixture. The price point initially turned me off but I've been through so many fixtures recently that it's a no brainer. Its clean lines and no fuss setup makes it ideal for high-clarity and other rimless planted tanks. It's more than strong enough to grow just about any plant you can keep. 

There's a serious dearth of great LED fixtures for rimless tanks - at least as far as not obstructing the view of the aquascape and top of the tank go. I think AquaTop hit the nail on the head with this one. 

Did I mention how excited and relieved I am to have finally found what I've been looking for for MONTHS?

Long story short: I will absolutely be buying another 25cm cube so I can go high-tech with it. That is, if I don't end up using it on the thing I'm about to mention below. Can't wait to share my long-term impressions.

You can find the fixture here with free shipping.

Perfect for a 12" cube and if you want to be really fancy with a 10" cube? Don't hesitate.

*Euro Style 18" Bow-Front Rimless Tank*

Holy wow, this tank. 18" of black silicone awesomeness. 

I'm an ADA fanboy but I've loved these high-clarity cubes from AquaTop for a while, as you're already aware. While this fancy new tank isn't high-clarity glass, it's a bow-front and that's something I've never had. Only makes sense that it will be my next project. 

The unboxing:


























The silicone work:


















The LED fixture from above is so bright that it's even perfect for this tank:


















For now, I'm only going to tease the tank. Still need to create a journal to document it on its own and still have to come up with a few more plans. 

I know I'm going to do some sort of a dry start, so it could be 4-6 weeks before it's flooded. I've got some great driftwood, leftover black lava rock and easily 100 pounds of other rock to pick through. Maybe going to do some sort of rock scape with a bunch of dwarf hair grass and some red stems.

You can find it here with free shipping for $34.99 (!!! not kidding). The price, in my opinion, cannot be beat. The tank is 18" x 10.75" x 10.75" and comes in at about 8.7 gallons. But check out the other sizes.

Just wanted to share this update with those looking for ADA alternatives. Because, well, I've found them. To say the least. I still feel like I hit the jackpot with the high-clarity tanks and I know I've hit it with this LED.

As soon as I calm down from excitement, I'll start up another journal for the planning stages of the new tank.


----------



## Jack Gilvey (Jun 16, 2008)

Nice stuff. And thanks for the heads-up on that light, been on their site before but not to the lighting section. Looks like it would be nicely centered on a 12" cube.

Funny, the Aquatop LED strips look identical to the Finnex. Wonder who made who.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Yep, I think it would be ideal for a 12" cube or an Ebi/Flora. 

My favorite thing about it so far is that it's not distracting like most fixtures that are similar. It just disappears when looking at the tank and there's nothing to draw attention to it.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

They're both (those fixtures) rebranded OEM products, for the most part.



Jack Gilvey said:


> Nice stuff. And thanks for the heads-up on that light, been on their site before but not to the lighting section. Looks like it would be nicely centered on a 12" cube.
> 
> Funny, the Aquatop LED strips look identical to the Finnex. Wonder who made who.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Wow. What a great nano light! That could work for folks who have mini-m's.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Woah, frrok, I think you're right! It'd be perfect on a Mini M.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

somewhatshocked said:


> Woah, frrok, I think you're right! It'd be perfect on a Mini M.


And it has PAR values right on the box! I don't think I've ever seen that on any other light. But I could be wrong.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Looks like I'm going to pick up another high-clarity cube as soon as I sell some stuff.

Primarily because this light just deserves to be used on something that is well-planned and scaped nicely. 

Now I need to decide if I want another 25cm cube or one that's 30cm.


----------



## thebuddha (Jul 16, 2012)

30 cm!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I think I'm going to get another 20, 25 and 30 and then my tank collection will be complete. 

May not set the 20 & 25 up right away but they'll certainly be used down the road for shrimping. 

30 is definitely going to be used with the AquaTop LED.


----------



## Psiorian (Jun 23, 2013)

somewhatshocked said:


> I think I'm going to get another 20, 25 and 30 and then my tank collection will be complete.
> 
> May not set the 20 & 25 up right away but they'll certainly be used down the road for shrimping.
> 
> 30 is definitely going to be used with the AquaTop LED.


You THINK you're going to be complete :wink:

That Light definitely deserves a nice tank the 30cm would be perfect.

I've read this thread multiple times and every time I read it I want to buy one of these little cubes.

It seems like you try out a lot of lights. That DBP solar flare that you got in red do you think a daylight one would be sufficient to light one of these cubes?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

The rack these AquaTop tanks are on will definitely be complete at that point. My fish room? That'll never be complete. 

Single-LED Solar Flares are good for small bowls and vases. They'd work on a 20cm cube, as well, but Deep Blue makes an LED that would be better suited for these cubes. They're in the neighborhood of $30-$40, I think, and are have several diodes to help with spread across the tank.

If you're thinking about getting one of these cubes, just do it. They're worth the impulse purchase.


----------



## patsplat (Jul 5, 2013)

somewhatshocked said:


> Now, all I need to do is find a few hours for planning and tooling around with driftwood and such.
> 
> Part of me wants to order a bunch of Anubias nana 'petite' to create a massive structure of them in one.


my uncle did that with his anubias and it looks spectacular!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Snagged a piece of wood that's going to work perfectly in a 30cm cube.

Here it is photographed in front of a 25cm cube:










Some detail shots:


















Will make for a nice hardscape.


----------



## TropicalHoko (Jun 23, 2013)

Love the lines on that piece, good score! What type of tank did it come out of?


----------



## I3raven (Jan 30, 2013)

Wow, I didn't know it had that much algae. It would look great in that cube!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Should come off easily after a soak.

Won't be going in the cube pictured but will go in one a bit larger. Should look pretty neat in a low-tech setup with small Crypts and some moss.



I3raven said:


> Wow, I didn't know it had that much algae. It would look great in that cube!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Look what I just got:










A UV filter that I think will work extremely well on sensitive shrimp tanks and for smaller/nano tanks that doesn't cost an arm and a leg. At $49.99 shipped, I think it may be a solid deal.

Won't have time to review (as I'm now doing for every new piece of equipment that enters my home) it for a couple weeks but I think it's going to be a good one. Flow is adjustable and that means there's pretty good dwell time for the UV to hit the water. UV portion of the filter has a separate power supply, so you can turn it on and off as needed if you use the filter as your main unit. Plenty of room for a sponge and ceramic media. But I plan to use it solely for UV when needed and will be moving it from tank to tank.

Have never had a UV unit small enough to use on my tiny cubes and such without going in-line (which isn't feasible), so I'm looking forward to seeing what happens when I experience the inevitable bacterial issues. Combining UV with medication will be some nice insurance.

I have no use for the included skimmer function but it could be nice to have.


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

Looks nice, I'm very interested in your review, not sure I want a UV on my tanks. When I was putting in my order last night with TruAqua I actually looked at filters but didn't like the look of the Red Devil or 3D. I decided to try an AC30 I have already for one cube and bought a Palm filter for the second cube.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

The Red Devil is next on my acquisition list. Looks to be a perfect match for the 30cm cube I plan to start. 

But this UV unit is going to be a welcome tool in my fish room.


----------



## I3raven (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm excited to see the 30cm cube started up, is there a journal started for that? I'll be subscribed.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Not yet. Won't be for a few weeks.


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

somewhatshocked said:


> The Red Devil is next on my acquisition list. Looks to be a perfect match for the 30cm cube I plan to start.
> 
> But this UV unit is going to be a welcome tool in my fish room.


I really like my AC70's and 110's, but not a fan of the AC30. Figured I'd give it one more try before I can it. Looking forward to both reviews


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

My AquaTop cubes are still chugging along and I love them. Still have a few more in the works.

But lately, I've been eying ecoxotic's EcoPico Planted kit. If I weren't prepping for a huge move and trying to save for some other tank changes, I would be snatching it up super-quickly.


----------



## Psiorian (Jun 23, 2013)

somewhatshocked said:


> My AquaTop cubes are still chugging along and I love them. Still have a few more in the works.
> 
> But lately, I've been eying ecoxotic's EcoPico Planted kit. If I weren't prepping for a huge move and trying to save for some other tank changes, I would be snatching it up super-quickly.


Well 5gal shouldn't be too bad to move 

I've never seen the EcoPico before but it sure looks like a nice all in one system. If you get it I'll be interested in the journal as it looks like a very nice office tank.


----------



## newportjon (Mar 22, 2011)

Every time I read one of your threads, I end up spending money. I see your new equipment and decide I need one too. I'm ordering one of those UV HOBs for a future shrimp tank, haha. I just ordered an Azoo Mignon too.

Tanks, as always, look good!


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

somewhatshocked said:


> My AquaTop cubes are still chugging along and I love them. Still have a few more in the works.
> 
> But lately, I've been eying ecoxotic's EcoPico Planted kit. If I weren't prepping for a huge move and trying to save for some other tank changes, I would be snatching it up super-quickly.


I actually considered the above tank, but after seeing the nano version at a LFS, I didn't like the filter area, very small, not easy to clean, etc. What are the dimensions of this tank, I didn't see it on the website. Oops, never mind, missed the spec's tab.....


----------



## octanejunkie (Jul 23, 2013)

somewhatshocked said:


> I've been eying ecoxotic's EcoPico Planted kit. If I weren't prepping for a huge move and trying to save for some other tank changes, I would be snatching it up super-quickly.


It's a pretty tank, I've seen it in person. I instantly got excited and thought about throwing $130 at an "all-in" tank but decided to research rather than impulse buy.

I found folks complaining about the light, needs to be upgraded to grow plants, but the kit comes _fully expanded_, and also the filter chamber being small and cumbersome to clean. Plus I wasn't keen on the black silicone edges; personally I prefer not drawing attention to the seams.

I would love to see your setup/feedback if you do buy it :wink:

ps. how are you liking the AquaTop UV HOB? I was thinking about one of those for my quarantine/hospital tank.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Psiorian: I guess we'll find out soon enough. Post-move, I'll try to save up to get one.

newportjon: Spend, spend, spend!

londonloco: Likely wouldn't use the filter. But if I went shrimp-only, it wouldn't be too bad. Pretty powerful.

octanejunkie: If you look at the kit linked, you'll find that there's no need for an upgrade .The fixture uses three strips instead of one. Can have any number of strips on at a time, can also dim. 

Black silicone (see any of my Deep Blue Professional tank journals) looks pretty cool on tanks with black backgrounds. Way more attractive than tanks with clear silicone. Usually makes the viewing experience much more enjoyable with less distraction, as it draws your eyes through the tank instead of to the sides.

Haven't gotten to use the UV filter yet but I'm currently trying to culture some green water to see how things go.


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

Well then hurry up, buy one, and start a thread so I can live thru you


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

That moment when you go through your supplies closet and realize you have more substrate than you know what to do with. 30 liters of Amazonia, a bag of Azoo, bunches of UP Aqua, Akadama, tons of other inert substrates. That's the moment I'm in. Guess I'll need to set up a bunch of new tanks once my new fish room is ready.

Excitement!


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

Can't wait to see pics of your new fish room. I am currently redoing mine, I'm downsizing, or "right sizing" as someone said, from 350 gallons of water to just over 100g, smaller tanks. Selling off the old stuff and buying new stuff is exhausting  but fun!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Change absolutely keeps this hobby exciting.


----------



## swoof (Jun 30, 2010)

I've had an ecopico set up since they came out, spent the extra money on strips so it's the same as the planted they sell now. I've been running a 2211 on mine with just yellow shrimps. Grows crypts well, i haven't really put anything else in there in years, lol.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

swoof: Do you have a tank journal? I'd love to check it out if you do.


----------



## swoof (Jun 30, 2010)

no i don't, the tank just sits in the back room ignored for the most part. The only thing i do is pull clumps of hair algae I've just got crypts growing in there (the hair algae is from a "tree" i tried to do with fissidens and just can't get rid of it)


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Part of me wants to buy a bag of Africana _really badly_. Just for aesthetics. But I don't _need_ it.

Surely there's someone out there to tell me why I shouldn't buy it. (Other than that $35-$50 could be used to buy a new light fixture or new tank)


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

somewhatshocked said:


> That moment when you go through your supplies closet and realize you have more substrate than you know what to do with. 30 liters of Amazonia, a bag of Azoo, bunches of UP Aqua, Akadama, tons of other inert substrates. That's the moment I'm in. Guess I'll need to set up a bunch of new tanks once my new fish room is ready.
> 
> Excitement!


This is when you think about setting up one biiiiiiiiiig tank! IIRC my 250gal is filled with four 5gal buckets of substrate.

Yeah, or just build a fish room.


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

Africana looks awesome, a friend of mine has it in a 90g, and it looks nicer than the amazonia imo.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I've got two 400ish gal tanks that will be set up at some point once I move. Would really, really love to be able to do Aquasoil in one of them (haha, fat chance, I can't sell BOTH kidneys) but will probably end up using cheap Safe T Sorb.

But I'm also converting two rooms (update: No I'm not! I'm just kidding! Maybe. Shhhh) into a single fish room for smaller tanks. Gonna let this serious case of Multiple Tank Syndrome flourish. Since I am being forced to move, it's my consolation and I am going to beat that horse dead dead dead. At least until there's no room left in the house.

On a related note: I need to remember to delete all of these comments if you-know-who ever decides to visit the forum. Heh.



Wasserpest said:


> This is when you think about setting up one biiiiiiiiiig tank! IIRC my 250gal is filled with four 5gal buckets of substrate.
> 
> Yeah, or just build a fish room.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

This is no good. You're not helping me avoid ordering it to set up another 20L. :hihi:



exv152 said:


> Africana looks awesome, a friend of mine has it in a 90g, and it looks nicer than the amazonia imo.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Figure it's time for a final update before moving the tanks a bazillion miles away.

Just trimmed all this moss a couple weeks ago and it has exploded in both of the 20cm cubes:










The 25cm doesn't look too bad:










As smaller, leftover crypts grow out in other tanks, I'm slowly adding them to this one. Hoping to move a bit more of my C. parva to this cube in a few weeks.

Had some offspring but they're all super-white, unfortunately:










Can't wait to get moved and get these set back up again.


----------



## raven_wilde (Jul 12, 2006)

somewhatshocked said:


>


What kind of moss is in the left tank? It is crazy awesome!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Just regular Christmas Moss.



raven_wilde said:


> What kind of moss is in the left tank?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Finally in the new city. 

Ordering another 20cm and a new 30cm. Even though they raised prices a bit.

Excited!

Now to find a filter for the 30cm... maybe another dang Eheim. Maybe. And have to get a light fixture for the new 20cm.


----------



## octanejunkie (Jul 23, 2013)

Really nice looking tanks!

What fixtures are those... CFLs?

TruAqua.com is having a sale w Free Shipping on many of their AquaTop tanks, Low Iron are included... FWIW


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Unfortunately, that doesn't look like much of a sale. They've actually raised prices (they get you with the new handling fee).

But I'm definitely picking up a few more.


----------



## octanejunkie (Jul 23, 2013)

I saw that too when I went back to order another cube... crikey!


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

Ordered a 30 cm cube on Saturday, soooo looking forward to it!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

You won't regret it. 

They're now my favorite affordable tanks.



Kehy said:


> Ordered a 30 cm cube on Saturday, soooo looking forward to it!


----------



## Carlin (Sep 9, 2013)

Can you give a mini tutorial on how to attach moss to your hard scape? I see most people use superglue and I think you mentioned that in here. Is there anything to keep an eye out for when buying super glue? What pattern/density would work well?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

One thing you'll want to do is use the search function. You'll find a few threads that include dozens upon dozens of photos from my tanks.

You'll use Superglue Gel. Basically any brand will work as long as it's gel and cyanoacrylate. Superglue Gel is just my favorite because it's cheap and always at Home Depot near the spray paint/adhesive section on 2-packs. 

Dab it on or dribble a little line of it. Then jab some moss on there in whatever amount or pattern looks good to you. Press it down for a few seconds and you're done. Don't try too hard and whatever you do, don't over think it - it'll grow out quickly and cover things up.

It'll get on your fingers but will wash off and rub off throughout the day.


----------



## octanejunkie (Jul 23, 2013)

Hey Jake, sent you a PM


----------



## Carlin (Sep 9, 2013)

somewhatshocked said:


> One thing you'll want to do is use the search function. You'll find a few threads that include dozens upon dozens of photos from my tanks.
> 
> You'll use Superglue Gel. Basically any brand will work as long as it's gel and cyanoacrylate. Superglue Gel is just my favorite because it's cheap and always at Home Depot near the spray paint/adhesive section on 2-packs.
> 
> ...


Haha thanks!


----------



## octanejunkie (Jul 23, 2013)

@Carlin

Just a note, the spot of the plant/moss that receives the glue will ultimately die but the remainder will attach itself by or before then, usually.

Gluing: it's fun to do and easier than string tying things down... need 3 or 4 hands for that


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

In my experience, the tiny bit that dies isn't noticeable after a week or so.

But your'e right about glue being the easier route. Just slop it on, mash some moss on and go. My most favorite tanks - and the ones I get the most kudos for - are tanks that I just randomly slapped moss into.


----------



## octanejunkie (Jul 23, 2013)

somewhatshocked said:


> In my experience, the tiny bit that dies isn't noticeable after a week or so.
> 
> But your'e right about glue being the easier route. Just slop it on, mash some moss on and go. My most favorite tanks - and the ones I get the most kudos for - are tanks that I just randomly slapped moss into.


Agreed and same here... I'll post some pics of things I've glued later tonight... excluding the ones I had to go to the ER to remove


----------



## Carlin (Sep 9, 2013)

octanejunkie said:


> @Carlin
> 
> Just a note, the spot of the plant/moss that receives the glue will ultimately die but the remainder will attach itself by or before then, usually.
> 
> Gluing: it's fun to do and easier than string tying things down... need 3 or 4 hands for that





somewhatshocked said:


> In my experience, the tiny bit that dies isn't noticeable after a week or so.
> 
> But your'e right about glue being the easier route. Just slop it on, mash some moss on and go. My most favorite tanks - and the ones I get the most kudos for - are tanks that I just randomly slapped moss into.


I agree as well. I have never been able to tie anything on easily xD. I saw someone use a bath poof? It seemed like a plastic mesh. They unraveled it and secured it with zip tie. I might try that next time with a different plant.


----------



## octanejunkie (Jul 23, 2013)

Carlin said:


> I agree as well. I have never been able to tie anything on easily xD. I saw someone use a bath poof? It seemed like a plastic mesh. They unraveled it and secured it with zip tie. I might try that next time with a different plant.


Plastic mesh netting can also work if you want to completely cover something with moss so that the netting is not visible.

If you find a good source for such netting, please let us know!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Time to set up two more AquaTop cubes.

30cm:










As you can see, I have the perfect piece of driftwood and will be using the AquaTop LED I've had for a while. Also adding an Eheim 2211.

Will plant with lots of Crypts, maybe Anubias. Also have a ton of Marsilea minuta and Dwarf Hair Grass (not planning on using DHG, though).

A third 20cm:










Will be using a Mr. Aqua 6" LED for this one. It's extremely bright. Leftover RedSea Nano will be used for filtration. Not sure on hardscape at all just yet.

Hope to get around to adding black backgrounds tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Jake, have you found that Aquatop has improved it's quality? I know you compared them to ADA and at that point, I was quick to say not quite there. I saw some more recently and was very impressed. Their was some excess silicone here and there but not on the seams, on the top glass which would be super easy to remove and they were tiny spots that only the perfectionist would be bothered by. Just wondering because I have seen some newer Aquatop tanks that I would now agree rival ADA in quality.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

These cubes are definitely on par with ADA - if not nicer in some ways.

The latest two high-clarity cubes I've unboxed also appear to be nicer than the three other cubes currently running.

The bow-front doesn't compare to them but even it is a terrific tank.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

somewhatshocked said:


> These cubes are definitely on par with ADA - if not nicer in some ways.
> 
> The latest two high-clarity cubes I've unboxed also appear to be nicer than the three other cubes currently running.
> 
> The bow-front doesn't compare to them but even it is a terrific tank.


That's good to hear. My ADA tank and others I have seen over the years are older. Looking at some pics I took at AFA to help a member with their 90P issues, I see a lot of AFA's show tanks are older logo tanks so my perception of ADA may be off, if their quality control has been slipping.

But yeah, I was extremely impressed with the newer Aquatop tank I have seen. I never felt they were bad tanks, I thought they were a great deal for the money on their older tanks. The new ones, I was pretty shocked how nice they were.


----------



## Duck5003 (Oct 1, 2012)

Love that piece of driftwood!! Cant wait to see what you do with it


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

"Will be using a Mr. Aqua 6" LED for this one. It's extremely bright. Leftover RedSea Nano will be used for filtration. Not sure on hardscape at all just yet."

do you have a photo or link for the 6" light? I'm looking for a nice clean light myself and was curious what you're planning on using. getting sucked back in to another tank..


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

It's the standard/cheap 6" LED that Marine Depot and other vendors sell from UP Aqua, not Mr Aqua (incorrect info on my part).

I won't have photos of it for a while but it should be easy to locate. Here's a direct link. There are much better and more affordable options, though, like the Wave Point fixtures I'm using. Just happened to catch this flexible unit on sale when browsing one day.


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

somewhatshocked said:


> It's the standard/cheap 6" LED that Marine Depot and other vendors sell from UP Aqua, not Mr Aqua (incorrect info on my part).
> 
> I won't have photos of it for a while but it should be easy to locate. Here's a direct link. There are much better and more affordable options, though, like the Wave Point fixtures I'm using. Just happened to catch this flexible unit on sale when browsing one day.


ah, i see. thanks clearer now. 

do you find that the wavepoint has the washed out look you thought of with the finnex ray? i had the ray also and was not impressed with the lack of...vibrance from the led. i don't know if that's the correct assumption to have from those lights or not. 

thanks!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

If you take a look through the journal, I'm using the Fugeray fixture on a 25cm cube and am not a fan of the visible coloration. I have to "doctor" it up with some supplemental LEDs.

Am using the Wave Point fixtures on 20cm cubes and they are not washed out at all. They come in different strengths and colors, as well.



gnod said:


> ah, i see. thanks clearer now.
> 
> do you find that the wavepoint has the washed out look you thought of with the finnex ray? i had the ray also and was not impressed with the lack of...vibrance from the led. i don't know if that's the correct assumption to have from those lights or not.
> 
> thanks!


----------



## I3raven (Jan 30, 2013)

Man, I haven't caught up with your updates in while. I like your choices for the plants, especially marsilea minuta. I'm not sure if you specified this, but when do you think the planting process is going to begin?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

The move zapped me of time and energy but it's getting close!



I3raven said:


> Man, I haven't caught up with your updates in while. I like your choices for the plants, especially marsilea minuta. I'm not sure if you specified this, but when do you think the planting process is going to begin?


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

Get back in there Jake! 

I'm following your example, staring up 3 of the 4G cubes shortly.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Where did you buy your AquaTop cubes? A local store or someplace online? I ask as I can't find anywhere online that sells the cube.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

If you read through the journal, you'll see links directly to AquaTop. You can buy them direct from their website: truaqua.com


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

somewhatshocked said:


> If you read through the journal, you'll see links directly to AquaTop. You can buy them direct from their website: truaqua.com


I checked there earlier today, and just double checked (using search 'aqua top" and looking through tanks section) there are no cubes listed as "aquatop" there right now :/ They have some low iron cube but it does not have that band associated to it in the description anywhere.
I'll just check back later I guess.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

???

I just told you that's where to buy them. The low-iron tanks = AquaTop.



AquaAurora said:


> I checked there earlier today, and just double checked (using search 'aqua top" and looking through tanks section) there are no cubes listed as "aquatop" there right now :/ They have some low iron cube but it does not have that band associated to it in the description anywhere.
> I'll just check back later I guess.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

somewhatshocked said:


> ???
> 
> I just told you that's where to buy them. The low-iron tanks = AquaTop.


oooooo *feels stupid*


----------



## GreenBliss (Mar 7, 2012)

I would like your opinion.

I'm going to buy one of the 2g tanks and I was wondering what kind of filter I should get. I see that Aquatop has some filters that are on clearance, but can't find anyone on here who uses them. I see mentions of Azoo Palm, Deeo Blue nano, and some others for tanks this small.

I was thinking of getting an AC20 or AC30 with an AC20 impeller or should I go for a nano filter? I wouldn't want to get an AC if it's too strong of flow.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

If it were me, I'd get an AC20, turn the flow all the way down, stuff it full and use a pre-filter sponge to further slow things down.

Best bang for your buck and it'll last you longer than the tank.


----------



## octanejunkie (Jul 23, 2013)

*Ac20*

I use the Azoo Palm on all my 2G and 3G tanks. I have the "rudder" 90° to the flow to slow the filter down.

The AC20 that came with my Fluval Edge is super strong, even with intake pre-filter sponge and additional internal sponge. The filter blew a divot in the substrate even tuned down.

I think an AC20 might be too strong for a 2G cube but my experiences are limited.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Nah, the AC20 isn't too strong. As I've mentioned, there are quite a few ways to slow things down. Feel free to check out just about any journal I've got going.

Azoo Palm is fine - I use a couple - but they're $10-$12 for extremely brittle plastic with very little room for media. AC20 usually starts at about $18-$20. Way more bang for your buck.


----------



## GreenBliss (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks somewhatshocked for the help. 

Got tank, filter, light, and etc this morning. Now I'm looking at plants to put into it. Moving my snails from my little containers into this tank. Only snails. No shrimp.


----------



## FlyingShawn (Mar 4, 2011)

somewhatshocked said:


> The rack these AquaTop tanks are on will definitely be complete at that point. My fish room? That'll never be complete.
> 
> Single-LED Solar Flares are good for small bowls and vases. They'd work on a 20cm cube, as well, but Deep Blue makes an LED that would be better suited for these cubes. They're in the neighborhood of $30-$40, I think, and are have several diodes to help with spread across the tank.
> 
> If you're thinking about getting one of these cubes, just do it. They're worth the impulse purchase.


Is the "Solarflare mini" on the top left of this page the Deep Blue you were referring to? How well do you think it'd work on one of the AquaTop 25cm cubes? Low/med/high lighting?

I'm trying to find an affordable light in the "high enough that most plants do well and the tank doesn't look dim, but low enough that I can get by without CO2" lighting range, which seems to be what you've been going for with these cubes.

Or do you think this Up Aqua one would be a better fit? It isn't in stock and Up Aqua's product page is light on specs (yuk yuk yuk :icon_wink), but MarineDepot lists the model you mentioned earlier as discontinued and this seems to be its successor (with the "added feature" of some goofy clip-on colored endcaps).


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

The questions you're asking can be answered by actually reading through the thread. Don't mean to sound flippant but there's quite a bit of information, actually. Along with photos.


----------



## starfire12 (Aug 13, 2009)

I really like all your tanks, and those shrimp are to die for. Just wish I had the room and money to get some of those cubes. I you ever thought of using the mini canister filters for the tanks.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I've used a little ZooMed and am using an Eheim on one of the larger cubes at the moment.

Am just a fan of Aquaclear and always keep going back to them.



starfire12 said:


> I really like all your tanks, and those shrimp are to die for. Just wish I had the room and money to get some of those cubes. I you ever thought of using the mini canister filters for the tanks.


----------



## FlyingShawn (Mar 4, 2011)

It's true that there is a fantastic amount of information here (and we're very grateful for the effort you've put into it!). I'm not trying to be lazy; I've read through this thread several times and have two main questions that I haven't been able to find the answers to:

1) In the quoted thread above, you recommended a Deep Blue light that isn't otherwise mentioned and I was trying to clarify which model you were referring to. The one I linked is in the price range you mentioned, but only seems seems to be a single 3W white LED with a tiny blue LED on either side. Were you thinking of a different model?

2) There has been some "x vs y" in your comments over time, but I was hoping to get more of a read on the sum-total of your thoughts (especially for the larger 25cm cube, since most of this has focused on the 20cm ones). The AquaTop Nano-P is obviously too strong for low tech, so what would you get if you didn't have a spare light sitting around? All of these are in the $30-40 price range:

-The untested Solarflare?
-The unspeced potential successor to the Up Aqua that has been discontinued?
-The Finnex Finnex FugeRAY-R, which seems to be a decent product despite the poor electronics placement? (mine is well-sealed, BTW)
-Or would the Wavepoint still be your go-to for this sort of tank?

I'm leaning towards the Wavepoint or getting another of the Finnex. The Finnex really is a nice color with the red LEDs, but I'm not sure if its 5W would be too strong for a 25cm tank (and I'm terrible at eye-balling this sort of thing, so I wouldn't be able to look at it and tell without depriving one tank of light for an extended period to test my current Finnex on the cube). Conversely, I'm concerned the 3W of the Wavepoint would be too weak for the larger cube. I have very little experience with this size tank, so I'm not sure how to choose between these two without the luxury of being able to try both.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

1. Just look though the thread. You'll see photos of the fixture that will tell you what I'm talking about. It is, indeed, otherwise mentioned. You could even use the search function if you don't want to click a few links.

2. If you read through the thread, you'll realize the light I mentioned -- again, you'll have to go find it know what I'm talking about -- may or may not be suitable. If you search the forum, you'll actually find other members who use the light I mentioned on 25cm cubes. I don't use the light mentioned on a 25cm cube and would not.

There are several versions of the Wavepoint fixture - not just 3-watt.

Every fixture you mentioned could work for your tank. It's up to you - what you want to spend, the aesthetic you desire, et al.


----------



## FlyingShawn (Mar 4, 2011)

1. I think I might have figured out the source of the misunderstanding: I was asking about the multiple-diode model you mentioned below, not the single-diode on a suction cup you talked about here:



somewhatshocked said:


> Single-LED Solar Flares are good for small bowls and vases. They'd work on a 20cm cube, as well, but *Deep Blue makes an LED that would be better suited for these cubes. They're in the neighborhood of $30-$40, I think, and are have several diodes to help with spread across the tank*.


2. Yes, there are a number of Wavepoint models, with the 3, 6, and 8 watt models all available for under $70 (although I know I can rule out the 8W since it is more powerful than the too-strong AquaTop Nano-P).

I am asking for advice because my experience with LEDs is limited and I've never had a cube, so I don't have any idea how much wattage I'd need to get the right amount of light in a 25cm tank. The 3W Wavepoint seems to work well on your 20cm tanks, but how much more power would be needed for similar results on the 25cm tank that's nearly 2" bigger on every side?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

1. That makes more sense! Turns out there are a couple different multi-diode options. Ken's Fish probably has a good price on them.

2. 8w is definitely too powerful. 6w would work because you can easily adjust the height.

Actually, the 8w would work if you raised it all the way up and had floaters. 

My advise for rimless tank lighting: think about what the fixture will look like when placed on the tank. Is it gaudy? Does it distract you from the tank itself? If so, get something else.

You should be able to get a nice Wavepoint for $40-$50 tops. Check Amazon first.

Also search for knock-off Up Aqua fixtures on eBay. Sometimes you can find great ones in various intensities and wattages for cheap.


----------



## FlyingShawn (Mar 4, 2011)

That's the funny part: I can find the 8W versions all over the web for $45-50, but the Daylight version of the 6W seems to bottom out around $65 on reputable sites and eBay (MarineAndReef is the only one I've found below $50 on sale and they're out of stock).

I'll keep shopping around and see what else I can find. Worst case I can always get another Finnex (not a bad option as long as it isn't too dim: it really _is_ a nice color with the mix of 7k whites and the red).


----------



## That70sfishboy (Apr 2, 2013)

Update, Jake? I'd love to see how these are doing.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Read that you're moving but didn't catch where- staying in KY or going elsewhere?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

The takes were shut down, along with all the others (some are coming back to life), during a move last year.

They'll be set up again soon.


----------



## Minhha2006 (Oct 14, 2014)

Updates?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

The tanks were shut down, as mentioned above. May start them up again, uncertain, as other tanks have taken priority.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

25cm is starting up again. 

New fixture arrives this week and I've got a ton of plants and hardscape to use. Debating whether or not I'll use the same piece of tree-looking wood I had in it the last time, as I still have it.

Leaning toward using Aqua Soil Amazonia for substrate and remineralizing RO with Salty Shrimp GH/KH+. Would prefer to use a darker-colored multi-purpose sand from Quikrete/Sakrete but the stuff available locally is not appealing to me. Maybe I'll order some online to see if I get a better color.

Plan is to keep some variety of Neo shrimp I haven't had in a while.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I have all kinds of substrate at my disposal. Literally everything you can imagine. Pool filter sand, thousands of dollars worth of fancy buffering substrates, you name it. But what did I just do? Ordered Flourite Black Sand.

Ugh, I don't even know why. Hopefully I'll love it. I've only ever seen regular Flourite in-person and it was acceptable to me for large tanks. The photos I've seen of the 'Sand' variety on the forum look pretty great. If I end up disliking it? I'll just keep it because who doesn't need _yet another_ bag of substrate to add to their scary hoarder nest collection of fancy dirt and rocks? (It's all neatly arranged and labeled in large totes but that doesn't sound as dramatic.)

Added Amazonia to the tank last night but didn't fill with water or anything and have been thinking it over. Ultimately decided it's best to go with an inert substrate for Neos and Tigers. Don't want to be fighting parameters when I could go the simple route from the beginning. Will just have to suck it up and use my DIY clay root tabs for crypts, place pockets of Aqua Soil in areas I'll want crypts or... gasp... dose occasionally. I have dry ferts.

Love when I finally give up on indecision and just get things going. 

Now to get a bunch of fissidens glued to my driftwood so all I'll have to do is add substrate when it arrives tomorrow. 

Plants I have on-hand to use: myriad crypts, Hydrocotyle tripartita, all kinds of moss, anubias, buces. Aiming for simple and low-maintenance.


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

Mate. You are going back into this at extreme speeds. I must say I am extremely jealous of your kingdom of shrimp that your are rebuilding. This is awesome.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I still have everything - just not at home. The transition to living tiny took some adjustments and figuring out how to integrate my hobby in my new space efficiently. Probably seems like a lot because it's been several lifetimes since I kept up with tank journals. Life gets in the way, you know? Death, grief, career changes, moves. All that fun stuff.

My nano journals were always pretty popular (not tooting my own horn, just check out the views & comments on them) and a few forum regulars actually nudged me back into journaling when they knew I was finally settled in a new place. 

In the midst of setting things up on a tiny scale, I decided it was time to bring in as much new stuff as I could. At least in terms of livestock. Because it's been a couple years since I've introduced new genetics into my existing bloodlines. 

Layouts are about the only thing I'm keeping the same or similar. The rest is a bit of a challenge and it's been rather enjoyable. Wasn't sure keeping tiny tanks in a tiny house would work out but here we are!



Jamo33 said:


> Mate. You are going back into this at extreme speeds. I must say I am extremely jealous of your kingdom of shrimp that your are rebuilding. This is awesome.


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

Well tip of the hat sir. The integration seems flawless and I am excited to see what else you do. I can personally say that I understand the draw or shrimp now, only have two tanks with them in at the moment, yet I would love at least 5 more. Addictive little critters.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Day 1: Cloudy as all get out. Even after tons of rinsing the Flourite Black Sand. Not too worried, though, as it should clear up within a day.

Dosed ammonia and some Dr. Tim's One & Only.

A look:











You can see some of my massive Buce clumps on the right in the photo above. 

So far I only have Fissidens on the wood, some H. tripartita 'Japan' and a few crypts planted. Gonna move buces and moss in as I have time to sort things. 

Definitely going to buy a different LED fixture because I don't enjoy having the light on the side of the tank - a necessity with the AC20. Maybe something I've got sitting in my Amazon cart that's flexible. Will have to go that route if I ever want to cover it with ease without DIYing an acrylic cover.

Turns out my container of GH/KH+ is a goner. Apparently cracked it sometime late last week and it's absorbed moisture, turning to mush. I can mix it with RO water and attempt to use it, I guess. And I definitely will while the tank is cycling. Until I get a new container for home, I'll have to add baking soda to GH+ and that should work just fine. 

Maybe I'll just stick with that? 1 gram of baking soda - unless what I have is garbage or I'm wildly wrong with my math - should raise the tank's KH to 2-3. 1 gram should raise 10gal by roughly 1 degree. 

You folks have no idea how much of a big deal it is for me to start a Neo/Tiger tank instead of, say, a PRL tank. I've been focused on Crystals & Bees for a decade and they come second nature at this point. Actually putting KH in a tank? Blasphemy! 

Update on my sand concerns: I think the substrate is pretty great, cloudiness aside. It'll suck having to add fertilizer to the tank for the crypts but I'm not too upset about it. Maybe I'll even find some of the fertilizer pros on the forum to help me calculate the mix I need to use for occasional/weekly dosing - homemade Flourish. It's been a long time since I've mixed up anything other than EI ferts. Will have to do that if I end up needing something more than DIY clay root tabs.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

I am so grateful you are doing a neo and tiger tank for us beginners who need guidance. Its probably more basic than what you have been concentrating on for the past decade; but, it will certainly serve a purpose for the greater good. ( big grin).


----------



## DaveKS (Apr 2, 2019)

somewhatshocked said:


> Day 1: Cloudy as all get out. Even after tons of rinsing the Flourite Black Sand. Not too worried, though, as it should clear up within a day.
> 
> Dosed ammonia and some Dr. Tim's One & Only.
> 
> ...


So is black fluorite sand basically same as reg black material wise but just graded out to a smaller size?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

It may be but certainly doesn't feel like it. It's more dry, more coarse, more like sand. 

I'm guessing that it is...? Haven't examined the packaging or looked at materials. 

Having stuck to higher end substrates for so many years, I've kinda forgotten what all this inert stuff is like. 



DaveKS said:


> So is black fluorite sand basically same as reg black material wise but just graded out to a smaller size?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Did some measuring this morning to see what this batch of baking soda does. 

Ends up taking about 0.25 grams to raise a gallon of RO water to kH somewhere between 2 and 3. Close to what I was originally estimating. That's about 33-35 TDS. So I'll definitely use GH+ instead of spending money on GH/KH+. 

Should make water changes less complicated. I'll just make an extra half gallon of GH+ water each water change session. When finished with the other tanks, I'll bring the GH up from 5 to 7 and add the baking soda. Puts me at about 175-180 TDS. Gonna make life a lot less complicated and cheaper.



somewhatshocked said:


> Turns out my container of GH/KH+ is a goner. Apparently cracked it sometime late last week and it's absorbed moisture, turning to mush. I can mix it with RO water and attempt to use it, I guess. And I definitely will while the tank is cycling. Until I get a new container for home, I'll have to add baking soda to GH+ and that should work just fine.
> 
> Maybe I'll just stick with that? 1 gram of baking soda - unless what I have is garbage or I'm wildly wrong with my math - should raise the tank's KH to 2-3. 1 gram should raise 10gal by roughly 1 degree.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Finally got a new LED that's much brighter and attaches to the rear of the tank:











Cost me $12! I can't believe LEDs have gotten so cheap. The last one I had on the tank (several years ago) was a 10" Finnex fixture that cost something like $75. It quit working after six months, of course. But this? I'm all about it _and_ it's adjustable. 

Added new crypts and buces (including that giant one in the center that I strongly dislike - need to hide it somewhere else), as you can see. They're messy because I was in the midst of planting the tank but here's a closer look:



























There are also some floating plants in the tank but they weren't visible in these photos.

Once the fissidens and crypts take off, I think this tank will grow on me. Just gotta get rid of that big buce.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

@Discusluv - not sure how I missed your post about about Neos and Tigers. 

I've documented them both quite a bit in the past. Especially Neos. But I feel like it's a good idea to step back to more common shrimp every now and then. 

Haven't started a new tank for them in easily 6-7 years and it feels somewhat foreign to me. Almost more difficult _because_ they're easier to manage than more sensitive species. I have existing tanks with them but they're so well-established I can't tell you the last time I thought about parameters. 

Was surprisingly difficult to settle on an inert substrate. Which brings me to @DaveKS - yep, it appears to be the same as Flourite Black but in tiny, sand-sized particles and way more dry. I don't love it like I do Aqua Soil but I like it a lot more than regular Flourite. It's way over-priced and there are probably better sand options but I'm glad I chose it this time.

On a different note: Ended up having to add a fan to cool the tank down. It hit 77 because I just couldn't tolerate having the air conditioning on frequently. Two hours later and it's now down to about 72.


----------



## chicken.nublet (Mar 29, 2018)

somewhatshocked said:


> Finally got a new LED that's much brighter and attaches to the rear of the tank:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good! What's wrong with the buce in the middle though? 

I'm curious about that light, do you have a link to it? Thanks!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

The buce is big, bright and leafy. Doesn't really fit with the aesthetic of the tank and its scale its off considerably. Anubias nana 'Petite' would have been a better fit. 

Pretty sure I'm going to move a smaller buce clump from another tank to that spot. This big "velvet" or whatever will likely end up in a grow out tub. It'll be great for a larger tank if I let it spread its wings.

Can't link directly to the fixture but it's a cheap Nicrew unit. They're probably available globally on fleabay and amazon. 



chicken.nublet said:


> Looking good! What's wrong with the buce in the middle though?
> 
> I'm curious about that light, do you have a link to it? Thanks!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Was checking out the garbage fissidens the vendor sent me to see if the algae was beginning to die down. I think it is and, well, that's a good thing.











But I spotted a mini ramshorn while checking things out:











Happy to have it and wish there were more. Same goes for the pond or bladder snail I discovered in my Spec yesterday.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Was the algae from the vendor or did you get some growth of algae and now it has died back some? I noticed I had some algae on my fissidens when came back from vacation. I manually removed it (hair algae) and hoping it will not come back. 
Maybe need to dial the light back. Its a Finnex Planted Plus.

Your moss is looking good!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Was from the vendor. Came in almost dark green from all the algae but it's dying down now that I'm providing proper flow and picking it out with tweezers here and there. They sent it to me as sort of a consolation because they didn't have 90% of the products listed on their website in stock when I placed my order. So I've no doubt they included the crappiest portion they had. Regardless, it's doing okay now.

It's really started to improve over the last couple days. I think that's mostly due to being in a low-tech tank with relatively low lighting. Was most likely in a huge tank system with the vendor and you know how those things can be - gross at best. But these sorts of things usually come around if you work with them and put in the effort.

I've found that fissidens doesn't need super-strong light but it does need decent lighting. Not much in terms of ferts or CO2 in any of my setups and it always does well (like the old 5.5gal in my signature). Does need decent flow. Shrimp picking through it 24/7 also helps a ton. So I can't wait to get them added to the tank.



Discusluv said:


> Was the algae from the vendor or did you get some growth of algae and now it has died back some? I noticed I had some algae on my fissidens when came back from vacation. I manually removed it (hair algae) and hoping it will not come back.
> Maybe need to dial the light back. Its a Finnex Planted Plus.
> 
> Your moss is looking good!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

12 days in (I think?) and finally seeing some substantive nitrite. Maybe this means the tank will actually be ready for shrimp at the 4-5 week point.

Feels like nothing is happening with my other tanks, so am trying not to hit the brick wall of impatience. See, kids? It happens with people who have tons of tanks, too.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Nitrite has doubled overnight and I'm pretty excited about it.

Added some SafeStart Plus to all of my "cycling" tanks today out of impatience... despite knowing I won't be adding livestock to them for _weeks_ to come.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Because this is a 'new' tank and there's been a slight algae explosion? I added some Ramshorns and they're making quick work of everything. 

Here they are going to town on the front glass and some Buce leaves:



















If you look closely, you'll see that they've pooped about a metric ton of algae onto the substrate. The entire front glass was filled with algae and now it's not. Worthy trade off in my opinion.

Get snails, people. They're good.

And yes - some day I'll post photos that aren't all yellowed out. Just not today.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Fissidens has turned the corner and started to overtake the algae:



















Can't really do much to treat it because whatever I use would no doubt melt the Fissidens.

That red/brown floating thing is a bit of Phyllanthus fluitan I need to move to another tank with less flow.

Still planning to move the giant Buce because I think the tank will look better with more exposed or visible wood.

Hydrocotyle tripartita 'Japan' has taken off, crypts are adjusting, even the temporary Buce clumps look solid.

This cube has really grown on me. Now that there are snails and the Fissidens looks better, I can't really complain. It's nearly cycled and will be ready for shrimp in a few weeks. 

P.S. Check out my ugly DIY fan rigging! Used the bendy body of an old LED fixture (one I formerly used to light up a breeder box on a 20gal long) to wire on a fan. It's not permanent so I don't really care what it looks like. Really love it, though. $5 vs $40 for an over-priced aquarium-specific (probably with a cheaper, crappier, louder fan) unit.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

It's been a while and the tank still has detectible Nitrite. Guessing it'll calm down sometime in the next week.

Will probably do a partial water change this weekend while I'm tinkering with plants. Maybe that'll help nudge things along.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Moved the Buce 'Velvet' to another tank and replaced it with a random Buce and a couple clumps of Anubias nana 'Petite':











The Anubias are just loosely sitting on the wood, weighted down with bits of lava rock. Will make them easy to move around or replace.

Added what I think is narrow leaf Java Fern behind the Fissidens-covered wood:











Hoping it will get a bit taller and add some depth to the rear of the tank. It's currently glued to black lava rock and I'm thinking about adding some more rock beneath it to make it easier to see. 

Did a 50% water change and Nitrite is still off the charts. Keeping Ammonia north of 2PPM. Only a matter of time.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

This one has a cool bonsai tree look to it.
It is your Zen garden. Has a really neat look to the moss area.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Someone asked for a better look at the fissidens:











You can see it really has overtaken the algae and is nearly cleaned up.

Once shrimp move in, I'll have to trim it a bit and prepare for it to grow faster. When shrimp pick through plants like fissidens and moss, I find that they're more stimulated and generally healthier. That inevitably leads to faster growth when combined with the added nutrients from shrimp waste and occasional fert dosing.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Just decided that the second I can get my hands on a sizable portion of mini pellia, I'm going to remove all of the C. parva. I'll cover black lava rock in mini pelia - creating mounds of it - in the center of the tank. I'll accent with a few mini buces. 

That'll make this tank even more low maintenance than it already is. Will also create a more interesting texture than that provided by C. parva. 

I don't dislike C. parva (it's one of my favorite plants) but think I want this cube to be more simple than it is now.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Yes! Wholeheartedly agree. Focus will then be on the very interesting bonsai look you have created with branch and moss. The mounds of Pella will only enhance this.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

One of the many perks of having snails in your tank:











They'll clean off the junk left behind by evaporation each time you top off.


----------



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

somewhatshocked said:


> One of the many perks of having snails in your tank:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I’m a huge fan of snails! People are crazy for wanting to get rid of them. They are just another piece in perfecting the perfect mini ecosystem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Nitrite & Nitrate were outta control. So I did a 100% water change, added ammonia and now everything is back to normal. 

Added a few DIY clay root tabs - just red clay mixed up with dry fert salts and dried out in little balls - smaller than peas. I usually get 4-5 months of use when I put them into sand planted heavily with crypts. Guessing I'll get about the same amount of life out of them in this little tank.


----------



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

somewhatshocked said:


> Nitrite & Nitrate were outta control. So I did a 100% water change, added ammonia and now everything is back to normal.
> 
> Added a few DIY clay root tabs - just red clay mixed up with dry fert salts and dried out in little balls - smaller than peas. I usually get 4-5 months of use when I put them into sand planted heavily with crypts. Guessing I'll get about the same amount of life out of them in this little tank.




Where do you get your red clay from? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

This batch came from Michael's, I think. Got it about a decade ago and it's lasted me all these years and all these tanks. Amaco Mexican Red Clay. It's way cheaper than what aquarium-specific retailers sell - they buy it at wholesale and push it for $10 per pound. It's usually around $10 for a 5-pound container when you buy it at a craft shop or online.

There are a few different brands of it but just plain, regular, no weird additives, you-know-the-drill red clay is my favorite.



xjasminex said:


> Where do you get your red clay from?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Look how dark and algae-infested the Fissidens was before snails came along:











Here it is today:











Looks better than it did just a week ago. There's snail waste all over it but almost no algae. Plus look how much it spread! 

It's been a long time since I've had Fissidens fontanus in a small tank where I could see it up close. Now I remember why it's one of my favorites.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Ugh, this cube. Flourite Black Sand has to be dropping the kH in this tank. From roughly 2.5 to 0 over the course of about a week. So I did a water change to bump things up to kH 4. I've used the wood for about 7 years total and it's never impacted parameters. 

Yes, I know Flourite Black Sand is inert. I know that. I've also read countless threads on the forum through the years about it sucking up kH & gH and just kind of ignored them. It's not impacting my gH much but it's certainly sucking up kH. Seachem sometimes claims this doesn't happen and sometimes says that it does. (I've never had it happen before with regular Flourite.) I'm guessing there are differences from batch to batch and they just aren't completely up-front with customers. Gonna have to ride this out before adding shrimp. 

Just waiting on Nitrite to disappear. Currently processes plenty of Ammonia in less than a day.

Ended up adding some DIY red clay root tabs about a week ago and the Crypts have started going gangbusters:











Lots of snail poop, too. 

Now just need those Crypts to get quite a bit taller. They're gonna be really nice in this tank.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Nitrite is dropping but there's still about 2 PPM. Maybe that'll change over the course of the next week.

The kH has dropped from 4 to 2 or below since last weekend. I despise chasing water parameters, so this needs to quit it. _QUIT IT_. It's Flourite. I just... it needs to stop.

To make sure it was a substrate issue, I removed the driftwood and kept it in my leftovers tub for a week. kH still dropped. So I guess I'll be running the tank by manually adding ammonium chloride until the Flourite Black Sand gives it a rest. Could always replace it with a different black sand but that'd be no fund and I'd lose all the bacteria I've built up all these weeks.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

somewhatshocked said:


> Nitrite is dropping but there's still about 2 PPM. Maybe that'll change over the course of the next week.
> 
> The kH has dropped from 4 to 2 or below since last weekend. I despise chasing water parameters, so this needs to quit it. _QUIT IT_. It's Flourite. I just... it needs to stop.
> 
> To make sure it was a substrate issue, I removed the driftwood and kept it in my leftovers tub for a week. kH still dropped. So I guess I'll be running the tank by manually adding ammonium chloride until the Flourite Black Sand gives it a rest. Could always replace it with a different black sand but that'd be no fund and I'd lose all the bacteria I've built up all these weeks.


 How frustrating! 

Whats the deal anyways with this flourite?
That just doesnt make any sense.:frown2:


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

somewhatshocked said:


> This batch came from Michael's, I think. Got it about a decade ago and it's lasted me all these years and all these tanks. Amaco Mexican Red Clay. It's way cheaper than what aquarium-specific retailers sell - they buy it at wholesale and push it for $10 per pound. It's usually around $10 for a 5-pound container when you buy it at a craft shop or online.
> 
> There are a few different brands of it but just plain, regular, no weird additives, you-know-the-drill red clay is my favorite.


Funny you would mention that, I used to buy buckets of that expensive Sera red clay/mud back in the early 90's. Always wondered if there was no more to it than met the eye but I was far too careful to try anything that wasn't labeled for aquarium use at that point in the hobby.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

@Discusluv: Guess it's just because it's clay-based. Pretty much over it, though. Only have an inch of it in the tank. Neos and Tigers will be able to handle minor swings if I keep up with weekly water changes but I'd still like to have the option of occasional laziness.

@Blue Ridge Reef: This Amaco stuff has been my favorite because of its availability. But I wouldn't for a second buy red clay from an aquarium-specific retailer if they have crazy markup. Really glad we have lots of options these days.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Hydrocotyle tripartita grows like crazy in low light, nearly no fert tanks:











Gonna have to put in some effort and trim it to keep it from taking over. Looking for an interesting plant that doesn't take any effort? It's that one.

You can see in the photo above that a random Buce is also sprouting new leaves. This tank is just a temporary home for it and the Anubias nana 'petite' behind it. You can see how I weight Anubias down by gluing them to little pieces of black lava rock to prevent them from getting moved around.

Substrate is still sucking kH out of the water - from 4 on Sunday to 3 yesterday. It'll be down to 2 by the weekend. Gonna switch to calcium carbonate from baking soda to see if there's any difference. Surely there's gonna be something this substrate won't absorb. Maybe? Hopefully? The world may never know.

The final bits of algae remaining on the Fissidens fontanus on the branch near the surface of the water:











Snails have done a remarkable job.


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

Looking great! Would love to see a full tank shot, seems to be filling in quickly.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Here's a look:











Rough but looking pretty solid. I'm definitely satisfied with how it's turning out. 

Still planning to move the Anubias, three huge mats of Buces, random Buce, Java Fern in the rear and some of the Crypts. Have been using this tank as a catch-all during the initial 'cycle' process. 

The Fissidens kind of exploded so I'll have to trim it at some point.

Plan is to use some Mini Pellia on a few rocks around the base of the driftwood.

Crypts in the rear are slowly growing. They'll be much nicer and larger by the end of the year. 



Blue Ridge Reef said:


> Looking great! Would love to see a full tank shot, seems to be filling in quickly.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

kH dropped to 0 again.

How on earth is flipping Flourite doing that? Ugh. Beyond frustrating.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Preeeettttty sure I solved the kH issue. At least I hope?

Temporarily removed as many snails as I could and for about 5-6 hours one day, I flooded the tank with as much calcium carbonate as I could. Messed with the substrate a bunch. Then did a series of water changes over the course of a couple hours. It's been 5 days and the tank is holding steady at about kH 1.5-2. Victory! Maybe. _*crossed fingers*_

Bacteria seems okay after 5 days. Tank still processes plenty of ammonia. Gonna let it run another couple weeks and then add some Neos. Goal is still some really nice Fire Reds or Bloody Mary - whatever I can afford when the time comes. Would also like to add some really dark Tigers (because I like them) but may go with Tangerines because they're easier to obtain from other hobbyists and breed a lot better than my BTOE colony. Tangerines would be a little prettier in a dark tank like this - black background, black sand, dark wood, dark plants.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

somewhatshocked said:


> Preeeettttty sure I solved the kH issue. At least I hope?
> 
> Temporarily removed as many snails as I could and for about 5-6 hours one day, I flooded the tank with as much calcium carbonate as I could. Messed with the substrate a bunch. Then did a series of water changes over the course of a couple hours. It's been 5 days and the tank is holding steady at about kH 1.5-2. Victory! Maybe. _*crossed fingers*_
> 
> Bacteria seems okay after 5 days. Tank still processes plenty of ammonia. Gonna let it run another couple weeks and then add some Neos. Goal is still some really nice Fire Reds or Bloody Mary - whatever I can afford when the time comes. Would also like to add some really dark Tigers (because I like them) but may go with Tangerines because they're easier to obtain from other hobbyists and breed a lot better than my BTOE colony. Tangerines would be a little prettier in a dark tank like this - black background, black sand, dark wood, dark plants.


Hope this does the trick! It sounds promising.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

My mucking around with the tank last week resulted in a nitrite spike (a week later, ugh) but it was worth it. Caught it yesterday while testing to see where things stand. Hardness, though? Stable. And ammonium is still being processed. 

Neglected to squeeze out the pre-filter sponge after all the mucking around, so flow had slowed almost to nothing. It's possible that had something to do with it. But still worth it in order to get everything ironed out.

I need to let this serve as a reminder for why I fiddle around with tank stuff for a month or two before livestock ever gets added. Allows time for screwing things up to improve aspects of the tank as important as water hardness.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Tank is definitely ready for shrimp. Here's a janky shot:










Slowly removing plants I've been holding in the tank. Hydrocotyle grows like crazy. kH/pH drop much slower now that I've added crushed coral to the filter. Probably going to have to add more.

One of the Buces I've been holding has been converting from what I think is an emergent form to submerged, developing leaves that are a deep, reddish purple:










Looks a lot prettier in-person. Gonna have to figure out a way to showcase it once I remove some of the other stuff.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

somewhatshocked said:


> Tank is definitely ready for shrimp. Here's a janky shot:


Love the lush fissidens!


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Any updates on this tank?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks, @AquaAurora. The Fissidens fontanus has grown out quite a bit the past few weeks to the point that I think I need to explore trimming methods.

@Discusluv: Not much has changed. Crypts are growing in and I keep feeding the tank ammonium. Have settled on Bloody Mary Neos and hope to get my hands on some within the next few weeks. 

Still want to bring in some Tigers at some point. Originally wanted to use darker varieties but now lean toward Tangerine Tigers. I think a tank like this needs a bunch of color. 

Will try to get some updated photos tomorrow.


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

Trimming fissedens Fontanus is so frustrating jake. Please let me know when you trim if you came up with a good method. I tried to use suction as I cut but risk of shrimplets getting an unexpected adventure is high! 
You need to trim fairly often once it gets going as well, otherwise it starts to lift off.
Looks great Jake!


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

somewhatshocked said:


> Thanks, @AquaAurora. The Fissidens fontanus has grown out quite a bit the past few weeks to the point that I think I need to explore trimming methods.


I'd be happy to buy trimmings from you-love that moss!! Its actually growing on a piece of wood I have.. odd thing is this wood has never been exposed to fissidens (its even been boiled before most recent use)  But I'd love to help it along with some extra fissidens glued on!



Jamo33 said:


> Trimming fissedens Fontanus is so frustrating jake. Please let me know when you trim if you came up with a good method. I tried to use suction as I cut but risk of shrimplets getting an unexpected adventure is high!
> You need to trim fairly often once it gets going as well, otherwise it starts to lift off.
> Looks great Jake!


Its been several years since I had fissidens but I never had a problem of it lifting-it grew into/along my driftwood and stayed well anchored. But I didn't let it get past ~1 1/4" thickness-trimming was once every 6-9 months-ish. I loved it since it grew a little slower and a more lush than other moss species (at least in my experience).


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

My main method of trimming it is really just ripping it up and re-gluing little bits of it. That way there's no mess. 

But now I love this lush look and am not interested in starting over.

Relatively easy to lift up, so I'll probably pull bits here and there to try to thin it out. Maybe just a few more months to go for an actual trim.



Jamo33 said:


> Trimming fissedens Fontanus is so frustrating jake. Please let me know when you trim if you came up with a good method. I tried to use suction as I cut but risk of shrimplets getting an unexpected adventure is high!
> You need to trim fairly often once it gets going as well, otherwise it starts to lift off.
> Looks great Jake!


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

@AquaAurora @somewhatshocked

Both growing the moss in low tech? 
In my high tech, I have to trim this moss monthly now, maybe even every 3 weeks...it's growing ridiculously fast.
I ended up just pulling some off sometimes and hoping that enough of the remnants could regrow. Since tried cutting and it just spreads like wildfire, bits growing around the entire tank now.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Jamo33 said:


> @AquaAurora @somewhatshocked
> 
> Both growing the moss in low tech?
> In my high tech, I have to trim this moss monthly now, maybe even every 3 weeks...it's growing ridiculously fast.
> I ended up just pulling some off sometimes and hoping that enough of the remnants could regrow. Since tried cutting and it just spreads like wildfire, bits growing around the entire tank now.


Medium to low tech for me.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I don't consider it a moss.

But you can see the tank it's growing in here in this journal. Simple setup. Nothing high tech about it.



Jamo33 said:


> @AquaAurora @somewhatshocked
> 
> Both growing the moss in low tech?
> In my high tech, I have to trim this moss monthly now, maybe even every 3 weeks...it's growing ridiculously fast.
> I ended up just pulling some off sometimes and hoping that enough of the remnants could regrow. Since tried cutting and it just spreads like wildfire, bits growing around the entire tank now.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

My fissedens just died soon after putting it on a branch in my 30 gallon. 
I think I may have glued it on too thickly.


----------

